# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Детский Театр >  Театрализованные игры, занятия, стихи, загадки, викторины

## Зeмkа

парная игра "Снег"
1. *Какой пушистый белый снег!* - стоят парами, один перед другим. Стоящий сзади как бы стряхивает снег с партнёра
*кусты одеты в белый мех* - сзади стоящий поднимает руки партнёра вверх. пальчики растопырены (типа кусты качаются)
*Они стоят несмелые как медвежата белые* - руки опускаются - стали медвежатами.
Да-да. да-да. да-да, да. да! - партнёры наклоняются в разные стороны, чтобы встретиться глазками.

2. *А рядом шум. а рядом гром.*
*Машины движутся кругом* - впередистоящий наклоняется вперёд. а партнёр водит кулачками по его спине - машины едут
*И потому у медвежат от страха хвостики дрожат* - вертим хвостиками.
Да-да.... - повтор движений. На проигрыш меняются местами. Повтор.
Играем на "Гулял без зонтика щенок" - запись на кассете, но вроде бы должно быть на дисках "Ладушки" старшая группа. Надо посмотреть.
Извините за корявое описание движений. будут вопросы - спрашивайте.:smile:

и ещё - в ящике в Тютюнниковской музыке есть ритмодекламация "Снеговики". Текст нужен?

----------


## vils77

Загадки 
1. - Не пойму, ребята, кто вы:
Птицеловы, рыболовы?
Что за невод во дворе?
- Не мешал бы ты игре!
 Ты бы лучше отошёл.
Мы играем в...  (волейбол).

2. В чистом поле,у берёзки,
 На земле видны полоски, 
Подошла лиса поближе:
- Здесь бежали чьи-то... (лыжи).

3. Ой, насыпало снежка!
Вывожу коня-дружка.
За верёвОЧку-узду 
Через двор коня веду, 
С горки вниз на нем лечу, 
А назад его тащу. (Санки.)


4. Загадка эта нелегка,
 Хотя игры нет лучше!
Ты мяч и шайбу клЮШкОй бей
 Ведь называюсь я ... (хоккей).

5. Есть, ребята, у меня 
Два серебряных коня, 
Езжу сразу на обоих.
Что за кони у меня? (Конькн.)

6. Силачом я стать хочу.
Прихожу я " силачу:
Расскажите вот о чем:
Как вы стали силачом?
Улыбнулся он в ответ:
"Очень просто/ Много лет
 Ежедневно,встав с постели, 
Поднимаю я"... (rантели).

----------


## о-ля-ля

проводила открытое занятие для конференции по доп. образованию. занятие с детьми 6 лет. но у меня на нём были не руководители театров, а в основном учителя нач. классов, которые ведут как это раньше называлось группы продлённого дня и хотят ставить небольшие сценки. 

Раз, два, три, четыре, пять – вы хотите поиграть?
1. Упражнять  детей в изображении героев с помощью жестов, мимики, голоса.
2. Учить характерной передаче образов движениями рук, пальцев.
3. Развивать фантазию.
Раз, два, три, четыре, пять –
Вы хотите поиграть?
Артистами хотите стать?
Тогда скажите мне, друзья,
Как можно изменить себя?
Чтоб стать похожим на лису,
Или на волка, иль козу?
( примерные ответы детей: изменить внешность можно с помощью костюма, грима, причёски, головного убора и т.д.)
А без грима можно, дети, 
Превратиться, скажем, в ветер,
Или в бабочку, осу?
Что поможет здесь, друзья?
(примерные ответы: мимика- выражение нашего лица, жесты- движения)
1. Игра «Зеркало»
Бывает, без сомнения, разное настроение,
Его я буду называть, попробуйте его показать.
Учитель называет, а дети показывают в мимике настроение: грусть, радость, спокойствие, удивление, страх…
А теперь пришла пора общаться жестами, да-да!
2. Игра  «Говорим жестами»
Я вам слово говорю, в ответ от вас я жестов жду.
Учитель называет, а дети жестами показывают: «иди сюда», «уходи», «здравствуйте», «до свидания», «тихо», « не балуй», «погоди у меня», «нельзя», «отстань», «думаю», «понял», «нет», «да»…
Чики-чики-чики-чок,
Тишина…Пришёл Молчок.
Не спугни его смотри
 Т-с-с-с, ничего не говори.
Учитель побуждает детей очень тихо, на цыпочках, поискать гостя, жестом призывая к соблюдению тишины (тем самым упражняя детей в выразительности жестов и движений).
Когда дети находят гостя, педагог от имени дедушки Молчка здоровается с детьми и предлагает поиграть.
3. Игра «Покажи стихи пантомимой»
едушка молчок «читает» стихотворение, а дети показывают его содержание в пантомиме.
Заинька-зайка,
Маленький зайка.
Длинные ушки,
Быстрые ножки.
Деток боится –
Зайка-трусишка.
Мишка, Мишка косолапый,
Мишка по лесу идёт.
Мишка хочет сладких ягод,
Да никак их не найдёт.
Вдруг увидел много ягод
И тихонько зарычал.
Подошли к Мишутке дети,
Мишка ягоды им дал.
4. Игра «Измени голос»
Учитель от имени дедушки Молчка читает текст. Детям даётся установка на то, что нужно изменить голос, причём в соответствии  с персонажем стихотворения. Отвечает тот, на кого указывает дедушка Молчок.
Сидит кукушка на суку,
И слышится в ответ…
-Ку-ку!
А вот котёночек в углу,
Мяукает он так…
-Мяу-мяу!
Щенок прогавкает в ответ,
Услышим вот что мы во след…
-Гав, гав!
Корова тоже не смолчит,
А вслед нам громко промычит…
-Му-у!
А петушок, встретив зарю,
Нам пропоёт..
-Ку-ка-ре-ку!
Если праздник, детвора
Весело кричит…
-Ура!
Дедушка Молчок хвалит детей, прощается и уходит.
Далее педагог говорит о том, что изображать героев сказок можно и с помощью выразительных движений пальцев рук.
5. Игра «Пальчики»
Пальчики перебираем
И цепочку получаем.
Ёлка быстро получается,
Если пальчики сцепляются,
Локотки ты подними
Пальчики ты разведи
Колокольчик всё звенит,
Язычком он шевелит.
У собачки острый носик,
Есть и шейка, есть и хвостик.
А у кошки ушки на макушке,
Чтобы лучше слышать мышь в норушке.
Ушки длинные у зайки,
Из кустов они торчат.
Он и прыгает и скачет,
Веселит своих зайчат.
У лошадки вьётся грива, 
Она бьёт копытами игриво.
У козы торчат рога, 
Забодать может она.
Педагог предлагает изобразить листья на дереве, представить как они разговариваю..(тихо шелестят, когда ветерок маленький; громко шумят, когда сильный; едва трепещут, если безветренно).
6. Игра-имитация «Ветер».
Один ребёнок исполняет роль ветра, а остальные дети – деревья с листочками, которые колышутся в зависимости от того, насколько сильно дует ветер.
Лес получился сказочный. Педагог вспоминает вместе с детьми, как мы показываем сказку средствами мимики и жестов без голоса, то это называется – пантомима.
7. Все вместе дети инсценируют  стихи.
Шёл король Боровик
Через лес напрямик.
Он грозил кулаком,
Он стучал каблуком.
Был король Боровик не в духе –
Короля покусали мухи.
Вышли мыши как-то раз
Посмотреть который час.
Раз, два, три, четыре –
Мыши дёрнули за гири!
Вдруг раздался страшный звон –
Убежали мыши вон
В заключении педагог хвалит детей за наиболее выразительные находки. Итог занятия.
Дети прощаются и покидают класс.

----------

olka-domisolka (14.10.2018), ybayba (25.03.2019), Алусик (18.09.2020), краля (22.03.2021)

----------


## Наталия

стих о театре - http://www.chertyaka.ru/detskie_stih...o/V_teatre.php (там много сказок есть)

Рано утром в детский сад,
К нам пришли родители,
Скоро утренник у нас,
Собрались все зрители.

Кто стихи свои читает,
Кто споёт нам песенку,
Польку-бабочку станцует,
Будет очень весело!

Театрально мы покажем
Бабушкину сказку,
Роли словно как в кино,
Будем в разных масках.

Все готовились давно,
Очень мы старались,
Чтоб родители на праздник,
Дружно все смеялись!

----------


## ya-more

> Девочки, а меня сегодня методист озадачила проведением дня театра. Кто-нибудь делал что-нибудь подобное? посоветуйте!!!


Я проводила по осени развлечение для всех (кроме яселек) "Наш детсадовский театр". К сожалению сценария нет, я его даже не писала, т.к. вела сама, а Карлсоном была очень толковая и артистичная воспитательница. Расскажу коротко - что к чему. 
Цель:  Создать в детском саду атмосферу театра. Познакомить детей с правилами поведения в театре, театральными терминами, театральными профессиями. Развивать творческое воображение детей, артистические способности.

Сначала, за 1-2 дня до проведения досуга я нарисовала АФИШУ(примерно такого содержания):" Все-все- все! Приходите на  представление в НАШ ДЕТСАДОВСКИЙ ТЕАТР! Вы увидите волшебную сказку............И встретитесь с любимыми сказочными героями!.... и т.д."

Распечатала театральные билеты (примерно так): БИЛЕТ В ТЕАТР. ДАТА. НАЗВАНИЕ СПЕКТАКЛЯ. МЕСТО: самое лучшее. ЦЕНА БИЛЕТА: улыбка. Разнесла билеты по группам.

Дети входили в зал, предъявляя билеты, рассаживались. Беседовали о том, что зрители сидят в зале, а артисты выступают на сцене. Но занавес пока закрыт и т.д.............. Звенел третий звонок, и тут мы обращали внимание, что все места уже заняты. кроме одного. Появлялся Карлсон. Я говорила. что, ай-ай, нехорошо опаздывать. И спрашивала, кого это Карлсон держит? Да ведь он принёс маленького, хорошенького котёнка! Карлсон:" Да, это мой любимый домашний питомец!" я: "Ах-ах, какой хорошенький, пушистенький, только вот, Карлсон, я смотрю у тебя все руки исцарапаны и на щеке царапина, а вдруг твой котёнок поцарапает кого-нибудь из зрителей в театре?" И спрашивала детей можно ли брать с собой в театр домашних животных? дальше Карлсон просил не начинать без него, убегал относить котёнка, мы пока знакомились с театр. профессиями. Прибегал Карлсон, держа в руках мороженое и пирожное. Мы обыгрывали эту тему и делали вывод, что нельзя приносить еду в зрительный зал и т.д.

А затем открывался занавес и дети смотрели сказку, подготовленную подготовишками на осень. Я думаю, что сказку можно поставить и силами взрослых (сотрудников или родителей, а у меня это были родители-сотрудники) Я ставила самое элементарное - "Колобок", а смотрится супер-весело, получают удовольствие и дети, и, что самое интересное - и взрослые.

----------

katerina33 (19.03.2019)

----------


## superolga

*Веселый Клоун Тяп-Ляп*
Занятие по театрализации, вторая младшая группа)

Программное содержание: Развивать интерес к театрально-игровой деятельности.. Активизировать диалогическую речь детей, добиваться правильного и четкого произношения звуков и слогов. Формировать умение передавать мимикой, позой, жестом, движением основные эмоции и чувства, учить следить за развитием действий в кукольном спектакле; сопровождать движения куклы диалогом. Воспитывать желание выступать перед детьми и взрослыми. Воспитывать чувство товарищества 
Предшествующая работа: беседа по сказке “Теремок”, выполнение этюдов, работа над ролью.
Материал: костюм клоуна, чудесный мешочек, колпачки, зеркала, многофункциональное оборудование, настольный театр “Теремок”, аудиозапись.
Ход занятия:
Под музыку “Клоуны” Д. Кабалевского в групповую комнату входит Клоун Тяп-Ляп с большим мешком на спине, здоровается с гостями, приглашает детей к себе поближе.
Клоун: – Я с мешком к вам торопился,
Только очень утомился! (Кладет мешок около ног). Такой тяжелый мешок! Я так устал, я очень устал… (Выразительные движения: стоит, руки висят вдоль тела, плечи опущены.) Ребята, покажите, как сильно я устал (дети показывают). Ой, да я же забыл представиться! А может быть вы и так знаете, кто я? (Ответы детей).
Клоун: – Да, я Клоун, я смешу людей и имя у меня смешное – Тяп-Ляп. А теперь давайте я с вами познакомлюсь. Каждый назовет свое имя, а я его запомню. Только называйте себя ласково. Вот меня, например, друзья зовут ласково Тяп-Ляпочкой. А вас как? (Ответы детей). Вот и хорошо, всегда называйте друг друга ласково и нежно, по-дружески, ведь мы с вами – друзья. А друзья никогда не ссорятся, не обижают друг друга, а наоборот, помогают. Вот и я хочу, чтобы стали моими помощниками. Я – Клоун, а вы будете клоунята, согласны? (Достает из мешка колпаки и надевает их детям).
Клоун: – Какие вы красивые! Настоящие клоунята! Хотите полюбоваться на себя? А как это сделать? (Дети отвечают, Клоун предлагает взять со стола зеркало каждому ребенку). Правильно, можно использовать зеркало. Правда, зеркало это не простое, а волшебное. Оно умеет плакать, улыбаться, сердиться. Давайте посмотрим. Покажите, как вы умеете радоваться? (Дети изображают на лице улыбку, а воспитатель комментирует их действия: губы растянуты, уголки губ приподняты вверх, глаза веселые. Затем Клоун предлагает детям нахмуриться, дети рассматривают себя в зеркало).
Клоун: – Молодцы, ребятки, а теперь давайте научим зеркальце говорить (Выполняются упражнения на постановку звуков).
За-за-за, на лугу стоит коза.
Зы-зы-зы, колокольчик у козы.
Зу-зу-зу, очень любим мы козу.
- Хорошо, теперь я вижу, что вы умеете дружить, смеяться и грустить как настоящие клоуны, поэтому я предлагаю вам поиграть в настоящую клоунскую игру.
Проводится хороводная игра “Клоун”. 
Ход игры:
Дети становятся в круг, держась за руки. В центре круга сидит грустный клоун-ребенок. Дети поют:
Клоун, клоун! Что с тобой?
Ты сидишь совсем больной!
Ты вставай, вставай, скачи!
Вот, конфетку получи! (2 раза)
Получи и попляши!
Все дети подходят к клоуну и дают ему воображаемую конфету. Клоун берет конфету, делается веселым и начинает плясать, дети хлопают в ладоши. (Играют несколько раз).
Клоун: – Ой, ребята! Мы с вами так развеселились, так расплясались, что я даже забыл, зачем к вам пришел. А пришел я к вам не просто так, а сказку рассказать. Вот в моем волшебном мешке есть для вас сказка (пытается развязать мешок). Вы знаете, ребята, мои руки так замерзли, что пальчики не слушаются и мешок не развязывается, нужно пальчики разогреть.
Проводится пальчиковая гимнастика “Греем, греем ручки”.
Клоун развязывает мешок, достает атрибуты настольного театра к сказке “Теремок”. Дети называют персонажей. Клоун предлагает детям выполнить выразительные движения мышки и медведя.
Клоун: – Молодцы, ребятки! Вот только я забыл, какую сказку хотел рассказать! А вы не знаете, из какой сказки эти герои? (Ответы детей). Значит, и сказка вам знакома? Тогда помогите мне ее рассказать.
Звучит музыка. Клоун говорит:
Маленький Клоун, в маленькой лодке
Тихо по морю плывет,
Маленький Клоун, в пестренькой шубке
Сказочку детям везет…
Дети показывают сказку “Теремок”, используя настольный театр.
Клоун подводит итог повествованию:
Стоит в поле теремок-теремок,
Он не низок, не высок, не высок.
И ломать его нельзя:
В теремке живут друзья!
Аплодисменты, актеров благодарят и представляют.
Звучит музыка, Клоун: 
Маленький Клоун, в маленькой лодке
Вот и приплыл, молодец,
Лодка причалила, парус приспущен,
Маленькой сказке – конец!
Клоун прощается с гостями, под музыку уходит вместе с детьми.

Театрализация сказки* «Лесной Детский сад»*

Зайчонок. Здравствуйте ребята! Я – зайчик-попрыгайчик, прыгаю ловко, люблю морковку. Ой! Какой красивый гриб! А что же на нем написано? Не знаю. 
Медвежонок. Здравствуйте ребята! Я – Мишка-шалунишка. Очень люблю шишки! Зайка, привет, а ты не знаешь, что тут написано? И я тоже.
Петушок. Здравствуйте ребята! Ку-ка-ре-ку! Привет зайка, привет мишка! Как я рад вас всех видеть! А я утром рано встаю, громко песенку пою: Ку-ка-ре-ку! А что это за гриб? Непонятно, наверное, это чей-то дом.
Лягушонок. Ква-ква. Здравствуйте ребята! Ква. Чем это вы тут занимаетесь7 А чей это дом? А что на нем написано?
Мышонок. Пи-пи-пи. Здравствуйте ребята! А что это у вас? Лесное собрание? А, вы наверное из гриба хотите вкусный обед приготовить? Какой интересный гриб! А что на нем написано?
Лисенок. Здравствуйте ребята! Ой, как много детей и зверей! Все такие нарядные! А что это за гриб? И что на нем написано?
Бельчонок.  Здравствуйте ребята! А вы знаете кто я такой? А вы знаете что я самый умный?
Зайчонок. Ну, раз ты такой умный, то прочитай, что здесь написано.
Бельчонок. Где, здесь? Ах, на грибе? Да сразу ясно! Это новый магазин открылся. Тут написано «Орешки».
Медвежонок. А я думаю, здесь написано «Пчелиный мед».
Зайчонок. А я думаю, здесь написано «Сладкая морковка».
Петушок. Погодите! Здесь написано «Вкусные крошки».
Лягушонок. А я думаю здесь написано «Комары и мухи».
Лисенок. Нет, здесь написано «Курочки».
Мышонок. Нет! Здесь продают сыр!
Дядя Миша. Здравствуйте ребята! Вы чего это на весь лес раскричались? 
Зайчонок. Дядя Миша, мы не можем понять: что это за гриб и что на нем написано?
Дядя Миша. Это Лесной Детский сад.
Все. Лесной Детский сад?
Лягушонок. Дядя Миша, а кто в него будет ходить? 
Дядя Миша. Вы лесные малыши. И мышата, и лисята, и медвежата.
Все. Ура!
Ёжик . Только есть одно условие. В нашем детском саду все должны быть дружными и добрыми.
Мышонок. Конечно, мы даже песню об этом знаем.
Песня. 
Дядя Миша. Молодцы, хорошая песенка. А теперь приглашаю вас. Заходите в Лесной Детский сад.
Все. Ура!

----------

irisya (23.07.2019), ooolaaanima (17.03.2017), краля (28.08.2019)

----------


## Veronika_b

Сказки погорелого театра


Для деления на микрогруппы можно использовать билеты в различные театры (театр драмы, театр оперы и балета, кукольный театр, театр оперетты, театр эстрады, театр сатиры и т.п.). Когда вы раздадите билеты участникам, то можете сформировать микрогруппы исходя из театрального жанра.

В самом начале коллективно-творческого дела ведущий просит участников назвать одного литературного героя, одну известную фразу, произнести один звук, назвать любой предмет, назвать место, в котором могут находиться люди. Например, у вас может получиться следующий набор:
1. литературный герой - Колобок
2. фразу – Вы не продаете славянский шкаф
3. звук – крик петуха
4. предмет (часть реквизита) – утюг
5. место театрального представления – березовая роща
Затем ведущий рассказывает игровую легенду.
Легенда: Театральная труппа приехала на гастроли в новый город. На представление собралось очень много народа, в зрительном зале полный аншлаг. Но неожиданно за 30 минут до начала представления в театре произошел пожар. Сгорел весь театральный реквизит, кроме одного предмета. Вся театральная группа в шоке от случившегося. Звукорежиссер помнит только один звук, необходимый в предстоящем театрализованном представлении, актеры от волнения забыли текст и помнят только – одну фразу, декоратор из всего оформления помнит только место, где происходит театральное действие. Режиссер театральной труппы может произнести только одну фразу – название театрального жанра.
Зрители уже собрались. Представление должно начаться через 20 минут.
Чтобы спасти репутацию театра, представление должно состояться исходя из существующего положения.
Каждая команда ставит свое представление в соответствии с жанром, к которому принадлежит их театра, а также исходя из стандартного для все театральных трупп набора – герой, фраза, звук, предмет, место. После 20 минут подготовки и небольших репетиций театры показывают свои спектакли.

----------


## skripka666

ИГРА "СТРАНА ТЕЛЕПУЗИКОВ"
Цель: развитие мелкой моторики рук, развитие навыков выразительности исполнения текста игры,развитие  коммуникативных навыков.

Круглый дом стоит  в стране(двумя руками рисуем большой круг, соединяем большие  и указательные пальцы рук в форме треугольника).

"Зайцы скачут по траве"(показываем 2 пальца "ушки зайца",рука  двигается вверх и вниз несколько раз)

"Телепузики гуляют" ( показываем 4 пальца,кол-во телепузиков, крутим ими как "фонарики").

"и в игрушки там играют " (соединяем подушечки пальцев обеих рук -движение "моторчики"

"Смотрят вместе телевизор, у кого то в животе." (показываем " бинокль" двумя руками рисуем в воздухе прямоугольник , поглаживаем живот.

" Ляля  мячик там бросает (изображаем подкидывание мяча вверх)

Дипси шляпу одевает(изображаем надевание шляпы.

"По на самокате катит"(изображают катание на самокате-отталкиваемся одной ногой,руками держим воображаемый руль самоката).

"Тинки - винки лег в кровать(ладони  вместе под щеку)

"И не хочет он играть" ( поворачивает голову из стороны в сторону).

----------


## Natasha39

Девочки я выкладываю материал думаю будет полезен ведь доступа у меня мало

ИГРЫ-ПАУЗЫ НА РАЗВИТИЕ ВНИМАНИЯ И ВЫДЕРЖКИ
                             (рекомендации для воспитателей)


     Уважаемые воспитатели! В процессе обучения детей мы на музыкальных занятиях используем игры- паузы на сосредоточение и расслабление мышц рук, ног, корпуса, на развитие дыхания и голоса, воображения и фантазии. Это нравится детям. Рекомендуем воспитателям групп дошкольного возраста использовать на занятиях развития речи, изобразительной деятельности, физкультуры.
Просим обратить внимание на предложенную литературу:
«Психодиагностика» М.И. Чистяковой.
«Учим общению детей» Н.В.Клюева и Н.В.Касаткина.
 Журнал «Дошкольное воспитание» №5-6 1992 г


ИГРЫ НА СОСРЕДОТОЧЕНИЕ И РАССЛАБЛЕНИЕ

«Сороконожка»

Две сороконожки
Бежали по дорожке.
Побежали, побежали
И друг дружечку догнали.
Так друг дружечку обняли,
Что едва мы их разняли.

    Все 10 пальчиков изображают движения ножек у сороконожек. Пальцы правой руки «бегут» по левой от кончиков пальцев до плеча. Пальцы левой руки бегут по правой  руке, пальчики встречаются за шеей, пытаются достать друг друга, если это удалось, нужно крепко зацепиться. Можно тоже самое сделать по ногам, по всему телу.


«Пальчики»


Пальчики сбегаются
Друг к другу приближаются.
Кулачки сжимаются-
Сильно напрягаются,
Потом расслабляются.


«Олень»

Посмотрите мы олени
Ветер мчится нам на встречу.
Ветер стих, опустили плечи.
Руки бросим на колени,
А теперь немного лени.
(расслабиться)


УПРАЖНЕНИЕ НА РАССЛАБЛЕНИЕ МЫШЦ РУК И КОРПУСА


«Штанга»

- Будем заниматься спортом.  Встаньте, представьте, что вы поднимаете тяжёлую штангу. Наклонитесь, возьмите её. Сожмите кулаки. Медленно поднимаем руки, они напряжены! Тяжело! Руки устали, бросаем штангу (руки резко опускаются вниз и свободно повисают вдоль туловища). Они расслаблены, ненапряженны: вдох-выдох!
- Мы готовимся к рекорду.
  Будем заниматься спортом    (наклониться вперёд)
  Штангу с пола поднимаем     (руки вверх, выпрямляются)
  Крепко держим…
  И бросаем!
  Наши мышцы не устали
  И ещё послушней стали.

Во время выполнения упражнения можно прикоснуться к мышцам плеча и предплечья ребёнка и проверить, как они напряглись.
 - Нам становится понятно:
   Расслабление приятно.


УПРАЖНЕНИЕ НА РАССЛАБЛЕНИЕ МЫШЦ ЖИВОТА

«Шарик»

Представим, что мы надуваем воздушный шар. Положите руку на живот. Надуваем живот, будто это большой воздушный шар. Мышцы живота напрягаются. Это сильное напряжение неприятно! Не будем надувать большой шар. Сделаем спокойный вдох животом так, чтобы рукой почувствовать небольшое напряжение мышц. Плечи поднимать нельзя. Вдох-выдох! Мышцы живота расслабились. Среди мягкими. Теперь легко сделать новый вдох. Воздух сам легко входит внутрь. И выдох свободный, ненапряженный! 
-  Вот как шарик надуваем!
   А рукою проверяем (вдох)
   Шарик лопнул, выдыхаем,
   Наши мышцы расслабляем-
  Дышится легко…ровно…глубоко…


УПРАЖНЕНИЕ НА РАЗВИТИЕ ДЫХАНИЯ, ГОЛОСА И АРТИКУЛЯЦИИ.

«Муха»

Музыкальный руководитель играет мелодию на 2-ух звуках, характеризующую «муху», детям слушает, как муха влетает в зал, садится на правое колено. Нужно увидеть её, всмотреться, поймать, почувствовать её в кулаке, поднести кулак к уху. Слушать, как звенит муха, петь на выдохе: «з-з-з..» Перед тем, как вдохнуть вновь, раскрыть ладошку, выпустить муху, проследить глазами её полёт.


УПРАЖНЕНИЕ НА РАЗВИТИЕ ВООБРАЖЕНИЯ, ФАНТАЗИИ.

«Дождик»

Капля первая упала-кап!         (сверху пальцем показывают траекторию её движения)
И вторая прибежала-кап!     (то же самое)
Мы на небо посмотрели,
Капельки «кап-кап» запели,   (смотрят вверх)
Намочились лица.
Мы их вытирали.                    (вытирают лицо руками)
Туфли посмотрите-
Мокрыми стали.                     (показывают руками вниз, смотрят)
Плечами дружно  поведём    (движения плечами)
И все капельки стряхнём.
От дождя убежим,
Под кусточком посидим.      (приседают)


«Зарядка»


А сейчас всё по порядку
Встанем дружно на зарядку.    (встают, руки на поясе)
Руки в стороны согнули,            (выполняют данные движения..)
Вверх подняли, помахали,
Спрятали за спину их, оглянулись:
Через правое плечо, через левое ещё.
Дружно присели, пяточки задели.
На носочки поднялись, опустили руки вниз.


УПРАЖНЕНИЕ НА ВНИМАНИЕ


«Марш со сменой ведущего»

   Под музыку дети маршируют в колонне. На смену музыки дети должны повернуться на 180 С, и идти в противоположную сторону, замыкающий становится ведущим.


«РОЛЕВАЯ ГИМНАСТИКА»

Это игра направлена на снятие напряжения, эмоциональное оживление, способствует расширению поведенческого репертуара ребёнка.
А) Рассказать известное стихотворение следующим образом:
 -   с пулемётной скоростью;
-    со скоростью улитки;
-    как робот;
-    как иностранец;
Б)  Походи как:
-    младенец;
-    глубокий старик;
-    лев;
В)  Улыбнуться как:
-    как кот на солнышко;
-    само солнышко;
Г)  Посидеть как:
-    пчела на цветке;
-    наездник на лошади;
-    Карабас-Барабас;
Д)  Попрыгать как:
-    кузнечик;
-    козлик;
-    кенгуру;
Е)  Нахмуриться как:
-    осенняя туча;
-    рассерженная мама;
-    разъярённый лев.

----------

m-diana-2007 (22.03.2021)

----------


## нен

Наши-то портные
Храбрые какие:
"Не боимся мы зверей,
Ни волков, ни медведей!"
А как вышли за калитку
Да увидели улитку -
Испугалися,
Разбежалися!
Вот они какие,
Храбрые портные!

----------


## нен

Жил на свете человек,
Скрюченные ножки,
И гулял он целый век
По скрюченной дорожке.
А за скрюченной рекой
В скрюченном домишке
Жили летом и зимой
Скрюченные мышки.
И стояли у ворот
Скрюченные ёлки,
Там гуляли без забот
Скрюченные волки.
И была у них одна
Скрюченная кошка,
И мяукала она,
Сидя у окошка...

----------


## нен

Заиграла музыка,
Карусели кружатся,
Закружились карусели,
На коней мальчишки сели.
Кони мчатся
Круг за кругом,
Гривы шелковисты,
Полетели друг за другом
В бой кавалеристы.
Заиграла музыка,
Карусели кружатся,
Закружились карусели,
На коней девчонки сели.
Друг за другом,
Круг за кругом -
Что нам торопиться!
Не в поход спешить подругам -
Сели прокатиться!

----------


## нен

Мама любит и жалеет. 
Мама понимает.
Мама всё моя умеет,
Всё на свете знает!
- Почему кусают осы?
Спрашиваю прямо.
И на ВСЕ мои вопросы
отвечает мама.
Скажет мне, откуда с неба
Снег зимой берётся.
Почему буханка хлеба
Из муки печётся?
Почему собака лает?
Что во сне приснится?
Почему сосулька тает
И дрожат ресницы?
Почему на небе тучка,
А в лесу - лужайка?
Я ЛИПУЧКА-ПОЧЕМУЧКА,
А ОНА - ВСЕЗНАЙКА!

----------


## Андреева Наталья

- [ ladyslife.com.ua/…it-razvivayushhie-muzykalnye.html COLOR="Lime"]Развивающие музыкальные сказки для детей 3-8 лет MP3[/COLOR]

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
Фонд духовной культуры и образования “Новая Русь”

Духовно-нравственное воспитание: системный подход

Духовно-нравственное воспитание детей дошкольного возраста

Сборник практических материалов

Москва

“Планета 2000”

2002 год







Социальные педагоги 

Психолого-медико-социального

центра “Феникс”

И.П. Макеева,

М.Д. Чуракова,

Л.А. Хорева

*Воспитание сказкой*
Программа занятий с детьми среднего и старшего дошкольного возраста

Сказка – это колыбель мысли, 

сумейте поставить воспитание ребенка

 так, чтобы он на всю жизнь 

сохранил волнующие воспоминания 

об этой колыбели.

В.А. Сухомлинский
Пояснительная записка
Сказка любима не только детьми, но и взрослыми, которые в детстве слушали сказки. Педагогическое значение сказочного жанра трудно переоценить: он знакомит детей с окружающим миром, нравственными нормами, законами жизни и учит жить по этим законам. Благодаря художественным образам и особому сказочному языку в детях развивается чувство прекрасного. 

Сказка приоткрывает завесу в мир тайн и чудес, в мир сокровенный, но явно ощутимый. Сказочное повествование вневременно: ты никогда не поймешь, где и когда происходит его действие, значит – сказка вечна. Она поднимает вопросы самые важные: о добре и зле, о предназначении человека и жизненном пути. 

Народные сказки воспитывают ребенка в традициях народа, сообщают ему основанное на духовно-нравственных народных воззрениях видение жизни. Роль русских народных сказок в воспитании, становлении духовного и нравственного мира русского ребенка неоценима. Строятся эти сказки по определенному ритму, тому самому, который организовывал жизнь русских людей сезонными сельскохозяйственными работами, сезонными изменениями в жизни и годовым церковным кругом. Русский народ бережно хранил и передавал из поколения в поколение не только сюжет, но и речевые обороты сказок. Язык сказок, насыщенный афоризмами, повторами и эпитетами, очень поэтичен, он утончает  и возвышает душу слушающих. Недаром такие ценители русского слова, как А.С. Пушкин, М.Ю. Лермонтов, В.А. Жуковский, верили в преображающую силу сказок. А русские мыслители – И.А. Ильин и Е.Н. Трубецкой – видели в сказке отражение души русского народа.

“Представляется несомненным – сказка заключает в себе  богатое мистическое откровение; ее подъем от житейского к чудесному, ее искание “иного царства” представляет собою великую ценность духовной жизни и несомненную ступень в той лестнице, которая приводит народное сознание от язычества к христианству.” – писал Е.Н. Трубецкой.

В наш век духовного обнищания сказка, как и другие ценности традиционной культуры, утрачивает свое высокое предназначение. Во многом этому способствуют  современные издатели книг и создатели  детских мультфильмов, искажающих первоначальный смысл сказки, превращающих сказочное действие из нравственно-поучительного в чисто развлекательное. Русские народные сказки преподносят детям поэтический и многогранный образ своих героев, оставляя при этом простор воображению. Мультфильмы же, предлагая свою трактовку, навязывают определенные образы, которые лишают детей глубокого и творческого  восприятия сказки.

Очень печально, что в современных молодых семьях искажается и утрачивается роль бабушек в воспитании внуков. Бабушки-сказительницы незаменимы в детстве, они являются соединяющим звеном поколений и традиций. Именно они, столкнувшись в жизни со многими трудностями и испытаниями, глубже понимают смысл сказок  и, рассказывая их внукам, передают им и свою частицу жизненного опыта. Через сказку старшее поколение учит детство строить жизнь по законам добра и красоты. Поэтому наша программа стремится вернуть в детскую жизнь “бабушкины сказки”.

     Общие цели программы

1. Содействие гармонизации психо-речевого и общего развития дошкольников.

2. Осуществление коррекции нарушений эмоционально-волевой и поведенческой сферы детей посредством разнообразной деятельности, связанной с содержанием  русской сказкой.

3. Содействие социальной адаптации детей, введению их в культурную традицию посредством народной и  авторской сказки, используя малые жанры фольклора, знакомя детей с музыкальными и живописными произведениями на сказочные сюжеты.

Задачи программы

1.     Расширять представления детей об окружающем мире посредством введения их в литературную и музыкальную культуру.

2.     Содействовать развитию речи детей, обогащению словаря, развития образного строя и навыков связной речи.

3.     Развивать у детей социальные навыки: общительность, дружелюбное поведение, стремление делиться впечатлениями от услышанного, увиденного, прочувствованного, потребность радовать близких результатами своего труда.

4.     Развивать навыки произвольного поведения: внимательности, терпеливости, усердия.

5.     Помогать усвоению детьми нравственных категорий: добро – зло, послушание – непослушание, согласие – вражда, трудолюбие – лень, бескорыстие – жадность, простота – хитрость  и правил доброй, совестливой жизни.

6.     Содействовать развитию мотивационной сферы дошкольников, формированию стремления подражать положительным героям сказок.

7.     Развивать способность детей отличать хорошее от плохого в сказке и в жизни, умение делать нравственный выбор.

8.     Содействовать освоению навыков доброжелательного, внимательного, заботливого поведения.

9.     Воспитывать послушание на основе любви и уважения к родителям и близким людям, терпения, милосердия, умения уступать, помогать друг другу и с благодарностью принимать помощь.

10. Создавать условия для активного включения детей в речевую, музыкальную, художественную, игровую  деятельность, связанную с образным строем и сюжетом сказки.

11. Развивать эстетический вкус, умение видеть, ценить и беречь красоту.

12. Воспитывать трудолюбие, привычку заниматься делом, работать старательно и аккуратно, доводить начатое до конца, с уважением относиться к результатам чужого и своего труда.

13. Содействовать развитию элементарных навыков продуктивной деятельности.



_Задачи музыкального воспитания на занятиях цикла_

1.  Развитие понимания музыкального языка от фольклора до музыкальной классики.

2.     Формирование умения слушания музыки путем постепенного усложнения музыкального материала.

3.     Формирование понимания и участие в трактовке музыкальных образов.

4.  Развитие музыкальной памяти.

5.     Обучение детей самостоятельному высказыванию, умению передавать впечатления об услышанном.

6.     Обучение детей двигательной передаче музыкальных образов через небольшие музыкальные инсценировки.

7.     Формирование нравственных качеств для установления позитивных межличностных отношений.

8. Содействие совершенствованию психических процессов: внимания, воображения, памяти и мышления.



Особенности построения программы

Занятия программы предполагают использование

– народных и авторских, русских и зарубежных сказок, 

– малых жанров фольклора: загадок, пословиц, поговорок,

– былин,

– познавательных рассказов из круга детского чтения.

В начале года берутся простые и небольшие  русские народные сказки, во втором полугодии – длинные авторские сказки, более глубокие по содержанию и сложные по восприятию.

Для содействия образному восприятию сказок используется иллюстративный материал: книжные иллюстрации, репродукции картин В.М. Васнецова (они помогают детям ярче прочувствовать образы героев и события сказки), образные и дидактические игрушки, фотографии, открытки, произведения декоративно-прикладного искусства. 

Важную роль в программе играет ее музыкальная часть. Музыка обладает эмоциональным воздействием огромной силы на психику ребёнка. Интерес к музыкальной терапии врачей и психологов, на основе практического опыта узнавших терапевтическую ценность музыки, постоянно растет.

Особенно важна роль классической музыки, которая еще далеко не в полном объеме используется для усовершенствования духовной структуры ребёнка.

Классическая музыка сама по себе уже оказывает гармонизующее воздействие на психику детей. А в сочетании со сказкой это воздействие взаимно усиливается: музыка обогащает художественное произведение, одухотворяет его, придает особую глубину его образам, а литературное произведение помогает ребенку понять музыкальный язык, облегчает его знакомство с новым миром музыкальных образов, с новыми формами и жанрами музыкальной классики.

Программа позволяет пройти путь от русского фольклора, близкого и доступного детскому пониманию, через детскую классику в музыкальной литературе, до вершин камерного, инструментального и симфонического творчества крупнейших русских композиторов.

Каждое занятие предполагает использование в практической части различных видов художественной деятельности: рисования, аппликации, лепки. Художественно-продуктивная деятельность развивает у детей мелкую моторику, способствует формированию эстетического вкуса, расширяет представления об окружающем мире.

Структура занятий

Каждое занятие включает в себя ряд этапов:

1. Слушание сказки с включением музыкальных фрагментов.

2. Рассматривание иллюстраций и обсуждение содержания сказки, выяснение основной идеи. Игры, драматизация, музыкально-двигательная деятельность.

3. Организация художественно-продуктивной деятельности: рисования, лепки, аппликации, конструирования на тему сказки.



Обычно занятие посвящено какой-то определенной сказке, но в течение года проводится несколько проверочных занятий для закрепления усвоенного детьми литературного и музыкального материала. В конце первого полугодия устраивается для детей и их родителей семейный новогодний праздник. В конце второго полугодия планируется семейное посещение Дома-музея В.М. Васнецова. Эта экскурсия переносит детей и взрослых в мир сказки, которая и в наше время живет в высоком деревянном тереме в центре Москвы.



Учебно-тематическое планирование

(32 часа, 1 час в неделю)

№ п/п
 Название сказки
 Тема

1.
 “Репка”
 “Там, где дружат – живут, не тужат”

2.
 “Колобок”
 “Лесть без зубов, а с костьми съест”

3.
 “Теремок”
 “В тесноте, да не в обиде”

4.
 “Кот и петух”
 “Друг познается в беде”

5
 “Муравей и голубка”
 “Сам погибай, а друга выручай”

6.
 “Маша и медведь”
 “Глупый киснет, а умный все промыслит”

7
 “Гуси-лебеди”
 “Придет беда – не купишь ума”

8
 “Каша из топора”
 “Смекалка – второе счастье”

9.
 Проверочное занятие
 Повторение пройденного литературного и музыкального материала в игровой форме: загадки, музыкальные викторины, инсценировки.

10.
 “Два Мороза”
 “С трудом и мороз не страшен”, “Труд согревает”

11.
 “Лисичка-сестричка и волк”
 “Первой касатке не верь”, “Догадаешься, как проиграешься”

12.
 “Морозко”
 “Как проживешь, так и прослывешь”

13.
 Новогоднее занятие


14.
 “Двенадцать месяцев”
 “Доброму Бог помогает”

15.
 “Зимовье зверей”
 “Согласного стада волк не берет”, “В согласии жить – никто не одолеет”

16.
 “Заюшкина избушка”
 “На чужой каравай рот не разевай, а пораньше вставай, да  свой затевай”

17.
 “Летучий корабль”
 “Добро в век не забудется ”

18.
 “Сестрица Аленушка и братец Иванушка”
 “Умей обождать”, “Мир не без добрых людей”

19.
 Проверочное занятие
 Повторение пройденного литературного и музыкального материала в игровой форме: загадки, музыкальные викторины, инсценировки.

20.
 “Стойкий оловянный солдатик”
 “За честь хоть голову снесть”

21.
 “Как рубашка в поле выросла”
 “За один  раз дрова не срубишь”, “Дело шутки не любит”

22.
 “О рыбаке и рубке”
 “Чего нет, того и хочется”, “Кто многого желает, тот и мало не видает”

23.
 “Сивка-бурка”
 “Храброму смерть не страшна”, “За добро  добром платят”

24.
 “Царевна-Несмеяна”
 “Долг платежом красен”

25.
 “Царевна-лягушка”
 “Покорись беде и беда покорится”

26.
 “Иван-царевич и серый волк”
 “Что кому на роду написано, то тому Бог и даст”

27.
 “Спящая красавица”
 “Не у всякого жена Марья – у того, кому Бог дал”

28.
 Экскурсия
 В  дом-музей В.М. Васнецова

29.
 Былина “На заставе богатырской”
 “Была, не была, что будет, то будет, а будет, что Бог даст”

30.
 Авторская музыкальная сказка


31.
 “Цветик-семицветик”
 “Для милого дружка и сережка из ушка”

32.
 Итоговое занятие

----------

мазурка (31.08.2018)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

*Занятие №1 “Репка”*
Тема: общее дело, значимость малой помощи.

Программное содержание:1. Развивать умение:  а) откликнуться на просьбу;

                                     б) принимать помощь даже самую малую.

2. Учить детей делать дело вместе, дружно, слаженно.

3. Уточнить представления детей об овощах, в частности о репке (цвет, форма), выяснить, что готовят из репки.

Музыкальная часть

Задача: Первое знакомство с русским фольклором.

Му*зыкальный материал:*

Записи русских народных песен “Бай, качи”, “Пошёл котик во лесок”, “Кошки, котятки”.

Практическая часть: рельефная лепка “Репка”

Материал к занятию: текст сказки “Репка”, иллюстрации к сказке, аудиокассеты, пластилин, дощечки для лепки, стека.



*Занятие № 2  “Колобок”*Тема:  Хитрость – осторожность, самонадеянность – осмотрительность,             хвастовство – лень.

Программное содержание:

1. Посредством сказки дать детям понять почему хвастовство не доводит до добра, почему опасно быть самонадеянным, нужно учиться послушанию.

2. Учить детей внимательно слушать и отвечать на вопросы.

3. Вызвать отрицательное отношение к хвастовству, лести и другим проявлениям гордости.

4. Учить детей быть осторожными в поступках.

Музыкальная часть

 Задача: Первое знакомство с музыкальными образами.

Музыкальный материал:

1. Вступление. Образ сказки  “Русская народная песня” в записи П.И. Чайковского

2,4,6,8,10. Тема Колобка             Майкапар “В садике”

3. Тема зайца.                                                Галынин  “Зайчик”

5. Тема волка                                     Барток “Песня”

7. Тема медведя                                  Галынин “Медведь”

9. Тема лисы                                      Гречанинов “Первоцвет”

Практическая часть: объемная лепка колобка и лесных зверей.

Материал к занятию: текст сказки “Колобок” с иллюстрациями, цветной пластилин, дощечка для лепки, стека, ноты.



Занятие № 3 “Теремок”Тема: умение жить дружно.

Программное содержание:

1. Учить детей анализировать поступки героев сказки и их последствия.

2. Воспитывать гостеприимство, доброжелательность, дружелюбие.

3. Разобрать с детьми пословицу “В тесноте, да не в обиде” и понять ее смысл. 

4. Учить детей рассматривать иллюстрации, подмечая интересные детали.

5. Уточнить представления детей о типах домов и особенностях разных построек.

Музыкальная часть

 Задача: Первое знакомство с передачей действия средствами музыки.

Музыкальный материал

1. Вступление. Образ сказки   “Русская народная песня” в записи П.И. Чайковского

2-7. Звери весело живут в теремке                    “Казачок” в обр. А. Даргомыжского

8. Медведь усаживается на теремок П.И. Чайковский “Детский альбом”, “Мужик на гармонике играет”.

Практическая часть: аппликация “Теремок”.

Материал к занятию: текст сказки  “Теремок” с иллюстрациями, цветная бумага, ножницы, клей, ноты.



*Занятие № 4  “Кот и петух”*Тема: дружба, взаимовыручка, послушание.

“Друг познается в беде”, “Без друга в жизни туго”.

Программное содержание: 

1.      Учить детей дружить, помогать друг другу.

2. На примере событий сказки помочь детям понять, что непослушание - причина бед.

3. Учить детей быть внимательными и осмотрительными.

4. Уточнять и расширять представление детей о домашних животных.

Музыкальная часть 

Задача: Продолжаем знакомиться с русским народным песенным творчеством.

Музыкальный материал:

Записи русских народных песен В. Астрова “Уж ты, котенька коток”, “Пошел котик на горыньку”, “Петушок.”.

Практическая часть: лепка “Петушок”.

Материал к занятию: текст сказки “Кот и петух” с иллюстрациями, цветной пластилин, дощечки для лепки, стека, аудиокассеты.



*Занятие № 5  “Муравей и голубка”*
Тема:  Милосердие, благодарность,  взаимовыручка.

  “Сам погибай, а друга выручай”, “Долг платежом красен”.

Программное содержание: 

1. Развивать в детях чувство благодарности.

2. Воспитывать милосердие и стремление  помочь другу в беде.

3. Учить детей при пересказе последовательно выстраивать сюжет прослушанного рассказа.

Музыкальная часть

Задача: Развитие образного восприятия.

Музыкальный материал:

1. Образ ручейка                                              Т. Назаров-Метнер “Струйки”

2. Образ голубки                                               М. Андреева “Птички-синички”

3. Образ охотника            Р. Шуман “Альбом для юношества” “Охотничья песенка.”

Практическая часть: поделка из бумаги “Голубка”.

Материал к занятию: текст “Муравей и голубка”, цветная бумага,                                          фломастеры, клей, ножницы, ноты.



*Занятие № 6  “ Маша и медведь”*

Тема:  Трудолюбие, непослушание, сообразительность, смелость, находчивость, забота о родных.

Программное содержание:

1.Развивать внимательность и заботу к окружающим, любовь к родным.  

2.Учит детей быть сообразительными и находчивыми в беде.

3.Учить детей словесно описывать нравственный образ главных героев

сказки.

Музыкальная часть

Задача: Участие в создании образов на материале русского фольклора.

Музыкальный материал:

“Русская народная песня” в обр. Н. Римского-Корсакова “Ходила младёшенька по борочку”.

Практическая часть: лепка “Короб с пирожками”

Материал к занятию:  текст сказки “Маша и медведь”,                                       иллюстрации к сказке, цветной  пластилин, стека, ноты.



Занятие №7  “Гуси–лебеди”

Тема:  Послушание – непослушание, любовь – эгоизм, ответственность.Программное содержание:

1.Учить детей выполнять обещания, исправляя ошибки в поведении, преодолевая трудности.

2. Воспитывать в детях внимательность и заботливость к родным.

3. Развивать чувство ответственности за свои поступки.

4. Учить детей быть послушными, приветливыми.

Музыкальная часть

Задача: Знакомство с музыкальной драматургией.

Музыкальный материал:

1. Вступление - образ сказки  “Русская народная песня” в записи П.И. Чайковского

2,12. Веселые игры, пляски              П.И. Чайковский “Детский альбом”,  “Камаринская”

3,5,7,9,11. Тема поисков и спасения братца “Утёнушка луговая” 

“Русская песня” в обр. И.Берковича

4,6,8,10. Баба-Яга и гуси-лебеди            Прокофьев “Детская музыка”, “Сказка”

Практическая часть: аппликация из бумаги и природного материала “Гуси улетают”.

Материал к занятию: текст сказки “Гуси-лебеди”, иллюстрации к сказке, ноты, высушенные листья, цветная бумага, клей, бумажные фигурки гусей-лебедей.



*Занятие №8  “Каша из топора”*

Тема: негостеприимство – приветливость, несообразительность –находчивость, простота – хитрость. 
“Смекалка-второе счастье”.
Программное содержание:

1.Уточнить представление детей  о традиционных проявлениях доброжелательности и гостеприимства; о том, что поступить по-доброму   проще и лучше (не попадешь в глупое положение, как старуха в сказке);

2.Воспитывать доброту, отзывчивость, гостеприимство, умение находить выход из сложной ситуации;

3.Учить детей понимать иносказательный смысл сказки.

Музыкальная часть
Задача: Передача образа и характера музыкальными средствами.

Музыкальный материал:

1,2,3,4,5. Образ солдата              Р. Шуман “Альбом для юношества”

6. Русская смекалка                     П.И. Чайковский “Детский альбом”, “Русская песня”

Практическая часть: рисование “Как накроет стол гостеприимная хозяйка”.

Материал к занятию: текст сказки  “Каша из топора”,                           кисти, альбомные листы, краски, ноты.



*Занятие № 10  “Два Мороза”*

Тема: Трудолюбие – лень, простота – смекалка.

“С трудом и мороз не страшен”, “Труд согревает”.

Программное содержание:

1.Учить детей самостоятельно и последовательно пересказывать содержание сказки.

2. Закреплять представление детей о временах года.

3. Воспитывать в детях любовь и интерес к труду.

Музыкальная часть

Задача: Вовлечение детей в активный творческий процесс с помощью русского фольклора путем инсценировки сказочного материала.

Практическая часть: подготовка к Новому году. Коллективное изготовление новогодней гирлянды с зимними картинками.

Материал к занятию: текст сказки “Два Мороза”, иллюстрации, аудиокассеты и ноты, цветная бумага, ножницы, клей.

*

Занятие №11  “Лисичка-сестричка и волк”*

Тема: Простота – хитрость, доверчивость – обман.

“Первой касатке не верь”, “Догадаешься, как проиграешься”.

Программное содержание:

1.Воспитывать в детях осмотрительность и осторожность, “не будь чрезмерно доверчив”.

2. Дать детям понять, что каждый поступок должен быть продуман.

3. Посредством музыки и иллюстративного материала вызвать у детей чувство сострадания к одним  героям сказки и неприятие отрицательных качеств других.

Музыкальная часть 

Задача: Русский фольклор и сказка. Знакомство с русскими народными шуточными песнями.

Практическая часть:  рисование красками “Ясни-ясни небо, мерзни-мерзни волчий хвост”.

Материал к занятию: текст сказки “Лисичка-сестричка и волк”, иллюстрации, аудиокассеты и ноты, краски, альбомные листы.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Занятие №12  “Морозко”

Тема:  Трудолюбие – лень, послушание – своеволие, вежливость – грубость.

Программное содержание:

1.     Воспитывать у детей навык произвольного,  внимательного слушания сказки; помогать, не отвлекаясь следить за развитием сюжета.

2.     Обогащать пассивный и активный словарь детей новыми образными выражениями. Уточнить смысл незнакомых слов: падчерица, хворост, базар, кованый сундук, красна девица.

3.     Учить точно и эмоционально отвечать на вопросы по содержанию сказки, давать образную характеристику героям.

4.     Развивать навык оценки поведения и поступков героев сказки, стремление подражать положительным персонажам.

5.     Развивать навыки соотнесения разных музыкальных фрагментов с характерами героев.

6.     Учить передавать эмоциональное состояние героев через коллективную музыкально- ритмическую деятельность.

7.     Воспитывать усидчивость, трудолюбие, умение видеть и передавать красоту в образах зимней природы при выполнении художественной творческой работы в  заключительной части занятия.

8.     Воспитывать навык дружелюбного взаимодействия при объединении отдельных работ в  коллективное   панно.

Музыкальная часть

Задача: Развитие образного восприятия.

Музыкальный материал:

1. Вступление. Тема сказки           “Русская народная песня” в записи П.И. Чайковского

2. Образ падчерицы                       В. Калинников “Грустная песня”

3,5,6,8,10. Образ Деда-Мороза      Р. Шуман “Альбом для юношества”,  “Дед Мороз”

4,9. Тема работы                             “Дед-Мороз” (средний раздел)

7. Тема подарков                           А. Даргомыжский “Табакерочный вальс”

11. Образ молодца                      Римский- Корсаков “Песня Леля” из оперы “Снегурочка”

Практическая часть: рисование пластилином “Владения Морозко”

Материал к занятию: текст сказки “Морозко”, ноты, иллюстрации, картонные основы для поделки, пластилин, дощечки для лепки.



_Занятие № 14 “Двенадцать месяцев”._

Тема: Добро – зло, приветливость – грубость, жадность – бескорыстие, трудолюбие – лень. 

“Доброму Бог помогает”.

Программное содержание: 

1.Дать представление детям о временах года и о последовательности месяцев в году.

2.Воспитывать в детях доброжелательность и приветливость в отношениях с окружающими.

3.Помочь детям понять значимость таких добродетелей, как смирение и послушание.

_Музыкальная часть_
Задачи: Первое знакомство с симфонической музыкой.

1. Вступление. Образ рассказчика                  Симфония    №4   2ч.

2. Картина суровой зимы                                                      №1  1ч.

3. Образ горящего огонька                                                     №1  3ч.

4. Беседа месяцев у огня                                                         №1  4ч.

5. Потеплело. Снегопад                                                          №6  2ч.

6. Образ весенней природы                                                    №5  3ч.

7. Метель                                                                                  №2  3ч.

8.  Образ весенней природы                                                   №5  3ч.

Практическая часть: аппликация “Полянка с подснежниками”.

Материал к занятию: текст сказки “Двенадцать месяцев”, иллюстрации, цветная бумага, ножницы, клей, картонная основа



_Занятие №15 “Зимовье зверей”_

Тема:  Дружба, согласие. 

“Согласного стада волк  не берет”, “В согласии жить - никто не одолеет”.

Программное содержание:

1.     Дать детям представление о необходимости дружбы, взаимопонимания и согласия между людьми.

2.     Учить детей дружить, мирно и согласованно выполнять общую работу.

3.     Уточнить представления детей о диких и домашних животных.

Музыкальная часть

Задача: Начальное воспитание музыкальной памяти.

Музыкальный материал:

1,2,3,4,5. Звери идут  лесом                          Ц. Кюи “Алегретто”

6. Бык строит избу

7,8,9. Просьба зверей                                        П.И. Чайковский “Песенка без слов”

10. Петух распевает

11,12. Нападение на избушку                     А. Наседкин “Медведь”

Практическая часть: лепка животных.

Материал к занятию: текст сказки “Зимовье зверей”,                                  цветной пластилин, стека, ноты.



*Занятие №16  “Заюшкина  избушка”*

Тема: Добро – зло, мудрость – хитрость, гостеприимство – коварство,             осмотрительность – неосторожность, беззащитность – непорядочность.

“Все делай с рассуждением”, “Храни домашний очаг”.

Программное содержание:

1.На примере сказки учить детей  мудрости  и осмотрительности в своих поступках.

2.Учить детей анализировать поступки  героев сказки.

3. Способствовать развитию эмоционально-волевой сферы через драматизацию сказки.

Музыкальная часть

Задача: Воспитание умения различать контрастные музыкальные образы.

Музыкальный материал:

1,3,5,7. Тема заюшкиного горя                   М.П. Мусоргский “Слеза”

2,4, 6,8,9. Тема: “Поди, лиса вон!”            С. Майкапар

10. Тема радости зверей                                     “Казачок” обработка А. Даргомыжского.       

Практическая часть: рисование красками “Заюшкина избушка”.

Материал к занятию: текст сказки “Заюшкина”, иллюстрации, краски, альбомная бумага; ноты.



*Занятие №17  “Летучий корабль”*

Тема: В мире нет ненужных людей. Милосердие. Послушание. Щедрость.

Программное содержание:

1. Развивать в детях милосердие, сострадание к людям.

2. Воспитывать послушание, внимательность.

3. Дать детям представление о том, что каждый значим в этом мире, и что не существует ненужных  людей.

Музыкальная часть

Задача: Развитие музыкальной  памяти.

Музыкальный материал:

1.Вступление.Тема сказки             “Русская народная песня”, запись П.И. Чайковского

2-8. Образ летучего корабля  Р. Шуман “Альбом для юношества”, “Маленький этюд”

9,11,13,15,17. Тема царских задач Р. Шуман “Незнакомец”

10,12,14,16,18. Тема друзей и выполнение задач  Р. Шуман “Сельская песня”

Практическая часть: поделка из природного материала “Волшебный корабль”.

Материал к занятию: текст сказки “Волшебный корабль”, скорлупа грецкого ореха, пластилин, белая бумага; ноты.



_Занятие №18 “Сестрица Аленушка и братец Иванушка”_

Тема: Послушание – непослушание, осмотрительность и осторожность,              взаимная любовь, заботливость, терпение.

 “Умей обождать”, “Мир не без добрых людей”, “Любовь братская крепче каменных стен”.

Программное содержание:

1. Учить детей делать выводы, анализируя поступки героев.

2. Воспитывать в детях послушание к старшим, терпение.

3. Воспитывать заботливость, внимательность к близким людям.

4. Учить детей быть осторожными, осмотрительными с незнакомыми людьми.

5. Рассматривание репродукции картины В.М. Васнецова “Аленушка”.

Музыкальная часть

Задача: Использование русского фольклора в сказочной теме.

Музыкальный материал:

Русские народные песни “Ветер, солнце и орел”, “Спи-ко, усни, дитя Ванюшенька”, “Некошеный твой лужок”.

Практическая часть: лепка “Козленочек”.

Материал к занятию: текст сказки “Сестрица Аленушка и братец Иванушка”, аудиокассеты, репродукция картины В.М. Васнецова, пластилин, стека, дощечки для лепки.

----------

Любовь Р. (16.04.2017)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

*Занятие № 20  “Стойкий  оловянный солдатик”*
Тема: Стойкость и мужество, любовь и верность. В жизни нет мелочей; никем нельзя пренебрегать.

Программное содержание:

1. Воспитывать в детях такие необходимые качества, как верность, стойкость и терпение.

2. Сформировать представление о воине как воплощении верности, стойкости и мужественности.

3. Развивать в детях  логическое мышление, используя лото к сказке Г.Х. Андерсена “Стойкий оловянный солдатик”.

Музыкальная часть

Задача: Знакомство с новыми оркестровыми красками (челеста).

_Музыкальный материал:_

Музыкальные формы: марш, танец.

1,3,4,5. Образ солдатика.       “Марш”, П.И. Чайковский музыка к балету “Щелкунчик”

2,6. Образ танцовщицы.         “Танец феи Драже”

Практическая часть: поделка из картона “Солдатик”.

Материал к занятию: текст сказки Г.Х. Андерсена “Стойкий оловянный солдатик”, иллюстрации, лото, картонные заготовки, фломастеры,

аудиокассеты.



Занятие № 21 “Как рубашка в поле выросла”

Тема: трудолюбие, терпение, аккуратность.

Программное содержание: 

1. Дать представление детям о работе в крестьянском быту (сельскохозяйственные работы, рукоделие).

2. Расширять представления детей об окружающем мире.

3. Уточнить смысл непонятных слов: гумно, трепало, кострика, гребни, кипень.

4. Воспитывать в детях любовь к труду, терпение, аккуратность.

5. Способствовать развитию у детей эстетического вкуса.

6. Развивать чувство ритма, используя музыку для воспроизведения элементов трудовой деятельности.

*Музыкальная часть*
Задача: Воспитание восприятия действия через музыку.

Музыкальный материал:

1-6. Тема льна и его превращений  А. Вивальди “Концерт для скрипки, струнных и клавесина ми-мажор”, “Концерт для двух скрипок; виолончели и клавесина ре-минор”.

Практическая часть: поделка из бумаги “Рубашка”.

Материал к занятию: текст рассказа К.Д. Ушинского “Как рубашка в поле выросла”, ножницы, цветные карандаши, белая бумага, аудиокассеты с записью А. Вивальди “Времена года”.    



_Занятие №  22  Сказка “О рыбаке и рыбке”_

Тема: Смирение – гордость, великодушие – недовольство, бескорыстие – жадность, послушание – своенравие, неблагодарность, грубость.

Программное содержание: 

1. Уточнить понимание детьми смысла  незнакомых   слов, встречающихся в тексте сказки.

2.Учить детей анализировать поступки персонажей сказки.

3. Показать детям, как речь характеризует героев  сказки (старуха – грубая, своевольная, жестокая; старик – покладистый, смиренный).

3.     Развивать в детях сострадание, сочувствие к поступкам одних героев и неприятие поступков других.

4.     Дать понять, что нужно довольствоваться тем, что есть (не желать слишком многого).

_Музыкальная часть_
Задача: Восприятие музыки как образа времени (старины).

Музыкальный материал:

Лютневая музыка 16 века.

Практическая часть: лепка “Золотая рыбка”.

Материал к занятию: текст сказки А.С. Пушкина “Золотая рыбка”,                                         иллюстрации к сказке, аудиокассеты, пластилин желтого цвета, стека.



Занятие № 23 “Сивка-бурка”

Тема: Послушание – непослушание, дружба, милосердие, смелость.

“За добро добром платят”,  “Храброму смерть не страшна”.

Программное содержание:

1.Уточнить с детьми значение непонятных слов, встречающихся в сказке. Помочь детям увидеть зависимость имен героев от их внешнего облика (сивка-бурка).

2. Воспитывать в детях послушание, милосердие, ответственность за порученные дела.

3. Учить детей преодолевать трудности на пользу общего дела.

4. Учить детей рассматривать репродукции картин В.М. Васнецова.

Музыкальная часть

Задача: Знакомство с новыми средствами музыкальной выразительности (камерная музыка).

Музыкальный материал

ал:1,2,5,11,13. Тема Иванушки                 П.И. Чайковский “Квартет” 



Занятие № 24  “Царевна - Несмеяна”

Тема: Трудолюбие – лень, любовь – испытания, терпение, скромность, дружба. 

“Долг платежом красен”.

Программное содержание:

1.          Формировать в детях правильное отношение к труду, желание трудиться.

2.          Развивать  любовь к труду, усидчивость, терпение, аккуратность.

3.          Воспитывать в детях милосердие, сочувствие.

4.          Развивать способность соотнесения  восприятия словесного описания героев сказки и музыкальных образов.

5.          Закреплять умение рассматривать иллюстрации, подмечать важные, интересные детали.

Музыкальная часть

Задача: Знакомство с современным музыкальным языком.

Музыкальный материал:С. Прокофьев. Квартет №2 фа мажор.

1. Образ царевны

2,3,4,6. Образ честного работника.

5. Образ смешных помощников.

Практическая часть: “Мозаичный ковер”

Материал к занятию: текст сказки “Царевна-Несмеяна”, репродукция картины В.М. Васнецова, пластилин, цветная бумага, картонные основы.



_Занятие № 26  “Иван-царевич и серый волк”_

Тема: Послушание – непослушание, бесстрашие, дружба. Помощь другу в беде.

“Ты пожалеешь, и тебя пожалеют”, “Смелость города берет”

Программное содержание:

1.     Посредством сказки помочь детям осознать необходимость послушания, ответственности за свои поступки.

2.     Учит детей дружить и помогать друг другу в сложных ситуациях.

3.     Развивать в детях художественный вкус, рассматривая с ними в качестве  иллюстрации  к сказке картины В.М. Васнецова “Иван–царевич на сером волке”.

Музыкальная часть

Задача: Знакомство с возможностями рояля – “короля” инструментов.

Музыкальный материал:

1,2,6. Образ Жар-птицы             С.В. Рахманинов Прелюдия соль мажор.

3,5,8,11. Тема дороги            Этюд – картина фа минор.

4,13,14,16. Тема волка             Этюд – картина ля минор.

7,9. Тема тревоги                       Этюд – картина ре минор.

10,12. Образ Елены – прекрасной

15. Мертвый царевич             Этюд – картина ля минор

17. Образ Жар – птицы, как образ счастья

Практическая часть: рисование “Жар–птица”.

Материал к занятию: текст сказки, репродукция картины В.М. Васнецова “Иван-царевич на сером волке”, акварельные краски, кисточки, альбомная бумага.



Занятие № 27  “Спящая красавица”

Тема: судьба и предназначение человека, пороки и добродетели,         животворящая сила веры и любви.

Программное содержание:

1. Помочь детям осознать, что у каждого человека есть свое предназначение, которое он призван осуществить в жизни.

2. На примере сказки учить детей различать жизненные ценности.

3. Используя репродукцию картины В.М. Васнецова “Спящая красавица” учить детей отличать сказочное на картине от возможного в жизни; а также различать разные культуры: русскую и европейскую.

4. Помочь детям осознанно прочувствовать западноевропейский характер сказки Шарля Перро и русский по атрибутике и духу мир картины В.М. Васнецова.

5. Драматизация сказки под музыку.

6. Подготовка детей к экскурсии в музей В.М. Васнецова.

Музыкальная часть

Задача: Передача музыкальными образами борьбы добра и зла.

Музыкальный материал:

1.Тема праздничного марша     П.И. Чайковский музыка к балету “Спящая красавица”

2,4,6. Тема злой феи

3. Появление фей

5,7. Тема юной феи

8. Тема охоты

9. Тема принца.

10. Образ Спящей красавицы

11. Красавица и принц

Материал к занятию: текст сказки Ш. Перро “Спящая красавица”, аудиокассеты с записью музыки, репродукции картин В.М. Васнецова на сказочные сюжеты.



Занятие № 28    Экскурсия в музей В.М. Васнецова



_Занятие № 29    “На заставе  богатырской”_

Тема: Добро – зло, богатыри – защитники, добродетельность. Богатырская отвага и сила.              

Программное содержание:  

1.     Сформировать представление о русском воине- богатыре как о защитнике Отечества.

2.     Помочь детям воспринять  образ русского богатыря, гармонично сочетающего в себе духовную и физическую силу.

3.     Воспитывать в детях мужество и бесстрашие (в мальчиках- желание подражать богатырям).

4.     Познакомить детей с доспехами, военным снаряжением воина- богатыря.

Музыкальная часть

Задача: Знакомство с богатырской темой в русской музыке.

Музыкальный материал:

Вступление                              “Русская народная былина об Илье Муромце” 

                                                    в исполнении Ф.И.. Шаляпина

1,2,3. Тема богатырского дозора  С. Танеев Вступление к кантате “Иоанн Дамаскин”

4,6. Битва                                       А. Глазунов Симфоническая поэма “Степан Разин”

5,7. Тема народного горя             Ф. Гречанинов “Прелюдии”

8. Тема богатырей                        М. Мусоргский “Картинки с выставки”, “Богатырские ворота”

Практическая часть: поделка “Богатырские доспехи”.

Материал к занятию: текст былины, иллюстрации, аудиокассеты и ноты, карандаши, богатырские доспехи из картона.


*Занятие № 31      “Цветик-семицветик”*

 Тема: Рассеянность и ее следствия, своеволие и ответственность, самолюбие и способность проявить сострадание и жалость к другому  человеку. Любовь – чудо.

Программное содержание:

1.     Развивать в детях стремление посильно помогать окружающим людям.

2.     На примере сказки показать пример верного выбора друга –выбора сердца.

3.     Помочь детям осознать, что любовь способна творить чудеса.

4.     Дать детям понять, что физическая ущербность не говорит еще об ущербности души.

5.     Фрагментарная драматизация сказки.

Музыкальная часть

Задача: Знакомство с современной детской музыкой.

*Музыкальный материал:*

1,2,3,4,6,7,9,10. Тема цветка                    В. Гаврилин “Каприччио”

5. Тема северного полюса                        А. Стоянов “Снежинки”

8. Тема игрушек                                        Д. Шостакович “Шарманка”

11. Тема игры                                            А. Лемуан “Этюд”

Практическая часть:  поделка из цветной бумаги “Цветик-семицветик”.

Материал к занятию: Текст сказки “Цветик-семицветик”, иллюстрации, ноты, цветная бумага, ножницы, клей.

----------

mria67mria67 (15.01.2020), Любовь Р. (16.04.2017), мазурка (31.08.2018)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

*Театрализованное занятие 
для детей второй младшей группы.* Цель:Продолжать учить детей имитировать движения хорошо знакомых персоонажей,формировать интерес к игре,вызвать положительные эмоции. 
Ведущий: 
Как под наши ворота 
Разливалася вода. 
Это присказка, не сказка. 
Сказка будет впереди 
Ты садись, дружок и жди. 

На полянку, на лужок 
Скачет зайка, серый бок. 

Диалог: 

Зайка, зайка, попляши. 
Наших деток посмеши 

Зайка: 
Дайте мне скорей морковку 
Попляшу для вас я ловко. 

Ведущий: 
Вот тебе, заинька, морковка. 
Выходи плясать скорей 
Серых лапок не жалей. 
Все ребята выходите 
Вместе с зайкой попляшите. 

Хоровод «Зайка, зайка выходи». 

Ведущий: 
Через поле, через лес 
Побежал зайчишка, 
А навстречу из кустов 
Рыжая лисичка. 

Диалог: 
Ведущий: 
Ты куда спешишь, зайчишка? 
От тебя бегу, лисичка. 
Поиграй со мой, дружок. 
Ну, уж нет! 
И наутек! 

Заяц убегает 

Диалог: 

Где ты, лисонька была? 
Кур в деревне стерегла 
Да собаки прибежали 
Чуть мне шубку не порвали 
Вот! ( Убегает.) 

Ведущий: 
Вот идет наш Мишка 
Мишка-шалунишка. 
Мишка ревет 

Диалог: 

Миша, Мишенька – медведь, 
Что ты начал так реветь? 
Вовсе я и не реву. 
Это песню я пою! Ры-ры-ры! 

Ведущий: 
Выходите, ребятишки. 
И лисичка, и зайчишки 
В хороводе нашем 
Весело запляшем! 

Хоровод 
Как у наших у ворот 
Закружился хоровод. 
Ай, люли у ворот 
Закружился хоровод! 

Вперевалочку идут 
Мишки толстопятые 
Превратись в медвежат 
Все наши ребята. 

Как лисичка все пойдем 2р. 
И помашем мы хвостом 2р. 

Вместе весело, как зайки 
Мы поскачем по лужайке 
Ай, люли все как зайки 
Мы поскачем по лужайке.

----------

irisya (23.07.2019), mria67mria67 (15.01.2020), Лилия60 (19.02.2022)

----------


## МАРИСЕ

Недавно проводила для  воспитателей  открытое  занятие  по  театрализованной деятельности,может  быть кому-то, какие-то моменты пригодятся  в работе.

"Как мы  учили Мышку"

ЦЕЛЬ: Развивать  осознанное  эмоционально-заинтересованное  отношение  к  театральной деятельности.  

ЗАДАЧИ:           - Способствовать  развитию  речи  детей  посредством  использования  пальчиковых игр  и  скороговорок.

                       -Развивать  мелкую  моторику  рук, артикуляционный  аппарат, интонационно-речевую  выразительность.    

-Развивать  эмоциональную  выразительность.

                             -Учить детей  передавать  характер  персонажей  речевой  игры  через  интонацию,  жесты,  движения,  мимику.

-Развивать  фантазию,  творческое  воображение  детей.

                       -Создавать  образ  через  пластический  этюд.  Развивать  пластику  рук ,  тела.

                          -Поощрять  детскую  импровизацию  и  творческую  инициативу в  создании  игрового  образа.

Дети  свободно входят  в  зал.
Вед .Ребята посмотрите  сколько  гостей  у  нас  сегодня.  Давайте  подарим  им  свои  улыбки , хорошее  настроение  и всех поприветствуем  песенкой.
                                      «Доброе  утро» (попевка-приветствие)
(слышно  шуршание)
Вед.  Ч-ч-ч! Тише!  Вы слышите?  Какие-то  звуки.  Сядем  в  кружок  и  послушаем  тишину.
                                           В  доме  моем тишина
                                           И в тишине  слышу  я 
                                            Тихо  шуршунчики  шуршат: шу-шу-шу-шу
                                                       Свистунчики свистят:  с-с-с-с
                                                        Зузунчики  звенят:  з-з-з-з
                                                        Жужунчики  жужжат:  ж-ж-ж-ж
                                                        Бормотунчики  бурчат (болбочут)
  (слышно  шуршание)
Вед.  Тише, тише! Слышите,  звучит  в  тиши! Ши-ши-ши! Ши-ши-ши!  Кто  же  это  может  быть? Давайте  тихонько  пойдем  и  поищем.
               (дети ходят  по  залу,  ищут, вед.  берет  в  руки  мышку)
-Посмотрите,  кто  шуршал!
Мышка.- Ой!  Я  боюсь!  Вы не  прогоните меня?
Вед. - Ну  что  ты,  Мышка! Мы  рады тебе!
Мышка.  Я  живу  в  Теремке,  а  к  вам прибегаю в  гости. Сижу тихонько  в уголочке,  слушаю ваши  песенки,  смотрю,  как  красиво  танцуете. Но больше всего мне  нравится  смотреть ваши  представления, ведь  вы  настоящие  артисты! Я  тоже  хочу  научиться  всему,  чтобы потом показывать  сказки  своим друзьям  в  Теремке. Но,  не знаю, как  это  сделать,  ведь я ничего не  умею.
Вед.- Мышка!  Мы  тебе все  покажем  и  обо  всем  расскажем, а  ты  учись  вместе  с  нами.
Дети, расскажите  Мышке,  чтобы стать  настоящим артистом,  что  для  этого  нужно?
                                      (дети  отвечают)
Вед.  Прежде  всего, надо работать  над  своей  речью, слова  выговаривать  правильно  и внятно,  чтобы  было  всем  понятно, а для  этого  есть  специальные  упражнения  -  скороговорки - в  которых  каждое  слово  должно  быть  слышно  четко  и  ясно.  Вот  послушай,  мы  тебе  расскажем  про  мышек:
                           Мышка  сушек  насушила
                           Мышка  мышек  пригласила.  
(сначала  произносим  шепотом,  потом  громче) 
Вед.  А  чтоб  было  интересней  и  веселее  упражняться,  мы  поиграем  с  пальчиками.
                             «Мышки»  (  пальчиковая  игра  )
Мышка.  Ой!  У  меня  так  не  получится.  Я  всего  этого  не  умею.
Вед.  Мы  тебя,  Мышка,  научим.  Сейчас вместе  будем  разучивать  новую  скороговорку. Послушай:
Из – под  топота  копыт
Пыль  по  полю  летит.
Попробуй  учить  вместе  с  нами.  Сначала  мы  будем  говорить  очень  тихо ,  шепотом, а потом  по громче.
              (дети  повторяют,  отхлопывая  ритмично по бедрам)
А теперь произносим  побыстрее  (в конце - цокают  язычком).
Вот  видишь  Мышка,  это  совсем  не  трудно.
Мышка.  И  это  все?  Я  уже  стала  артисткой?
Вед.  Не  торопись  Мышка,  тебе надо  еще  многому  научиться.  Прежде  всего,  владеть  мимикой.
Мышка.  А  что это  такое,  мимика?
(дети  объясняют)
Вед.  Да  Мышка,  мимикой  мы  передаем  свои  эмоции -  чувства  и  настроения.
Мышка.  Ой, как  интересно!  Научите  меня!
Вед.  Повторяй  все  за нами!
Давайте  покажем  Мышке  какие  мы : веселые,
                                                                          грустные,
                                                                                сердитые,
                                                                                 удивленные.
Поиграй  с  нами  в  интересную игру  и  у  тебя  тоже все  получится.
(Звучит  муз.  «Звуки  природы»)
Представим ,  что  мы  в  лесу. Слышите,  птички  поют,  ручеек  журчит,  листочки  на  деревьях  шелестят.  А  кто это на  ветке  дерева  сидит?  Да  ведь  это  Филин!
Мимическая  игра  « Филин»  Т. Боровик
Мышка. Мне  понравилось  играть.  Теперь  я  уже  всему  научилась?
Вед.  Не  спеши  Мышка!  Мимикой  мы  передавали  различные  настроения,  но  существуют  еще  и  разные  жесты , которыми  должен  владеть  актер.  Сейчас  мы  поиграем  и  покажем  тебе,  что мы  можем.
«Как  живешь?»  - игра  с  жестами.
Вед.  Спой  с  нами  песенку  и  повторяй  все  за  нами.
« У  всех  мама  есть»  Т.  Боровик
Мышка.  Мне очень  весело  с  вами.  Я  хочу  открыть  вам  свой секрет. Есть  у  меня  сундучок, в  котором  я  храню  разные найденные  вещички.  Показать вам?
Вед.   Покажи  Мышка, нам  с  ребятами  интересно  посмотреть!
Мышка.  Открывайте!
Вед.  Ой,  сколько  здесь  всего!
         Ты  знаешь  Мышка,  а  мы  с  ребятами  сейчас  пофантазируем  и  превратим  эти  обычные  вещи в  необычные,  сказочные.  Ведь  каждый  актер  должен  развивать  свое  воображение  и  фантазию  и  ты  попробуй  вместе с  нами.
Вот  ленточка.  Во  что  она может  превратиться?
( дети  высказывают  свои  предположения: змея,  гусеница,  ветерок,  салют,  ручеек и  др.)
Вед. Ребята, подумайте,  как  можно  с  помощью  бантика  передать  настроение, например  веселое
(дети  фантазируют)
   А  грустный  бантик  как  будет  выглядеть?
(предположение  детей)
Вед. что  еще  интересное лежит  в  сундучке?... Палочки!
(дети  превращают  палочку  в 
ключ
гвоздик
зубную  щетку
карандаш
градусник
свечку
 дудочку  
др. предметы)
Носок—(перчатки, змея)
Вед.  Представим,  что  к  нам  приехал  факир- заклинатель  змей.
(дети  представляют  себя ролях:  рука  в носке - змея, факир  с  палочкой - дудочкой
Под  музыку  «Болеро» Равеля)
Фантазируем  с  платками  :                           
юбка
Фартук
Бабочка
Облако 
Рыбка
Осьминог
Медуза
(под  музыку  дети  фантазируют,  импровизируют)
Вед. Куда же  перенесли  нас  волшебные  облака? (слушают  звуки  - шум  моря)
Отдохнем, посидим  на  песочке, погреемся  на  солнышке. А  кто это по  песку  ползет?
Краб!
«Краб»(пальчиковая  игра)
Вед.  Загляните   в  сундучок,  что  там  еще  есть? (Перчатки)
Давайте  расскажем  и  покажем  нашей  Мышке  историю  про  перчатки.       
(Дети  показывают  инсценировку  «Перчатки»  по  стихотворению  С. Маршака)
Мышка.  Спасибо  вам  ребятки, вы  многому  меня  научили, за  это  я  угощу  вас  сушками, которые  сама  насушила.
(корзиночка  с  пакетиком  сушек)
А  я  побегу к  своим  друзьям  в  Теремок  и  расскажу  обо , всем  чему  научилась.
До  свидания!
(дети  прощаются)
Вед.  Артистами  мы  побывали 
            Все  Мышке  рассказали
            Артисты  были  хороши?
            Похлопаем  им  от  души!
---Возьмите корзиночку  с  сушками,  отнесите  в  группу  и  угостите  всех  ребят.

----------

AntonAsa1 (09.07.2020), iradygina (07.07.2016), irisya (23.07.2019), m-diana-2007 (22.03.2021)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

*ТЕАТРАЛЬНЫЕ ЗАГАДКИ*

*Он по сцене ходит, скачет,
То смеется он, то плачет!
Хоть кого изобразит, —
Мастерством всех поразит!
И сложился с давних пор
Вид профессии — ...(актёр)

Всеми он руководит,
Мыслит, бегает, кричит!
Он актёров вдохновляет,
Всем спектаклем управляет,
Как оркестром дирижер,
Но зовётся — ...(режиссёр)

Спектакль на славу удался
И публика довольна вся!
Художнику особые овации
За красочные ...(декорации)

Если хочешь стать другим, —
Призови на помощь ...(грим)

Пришли в театр мы как-то с другом.
Искали долго, где нам сесть.
Сказали нам, что полукругом
Ряды для нас в театре есть.
С давних пор любой театр
Имеет свой... (амфитеатр)

Порой в театре так нужны,
А для спектакля так важны
Такие вещи, что купить,
Доставить выстроить, сложить
На сцене просто невозможно.
Но сделать их подобье можно.
Есть в театре территория,
Где готовят … (бутафорию)

Встанут все актёры дружно
Там, где им по роли нужно.
Режиссёр зовёт на сцену —
Размечает … (мизансцену)

То царём, а то шутом,
Нищим или королём
Стать поможет, например,
Театральный… (костюмер)

Хоть кого о том спроси,
Знают — были на Руси
Забавники-смельчаки,
Актёры-весельчаки.
Сценки, шутки и подвохи
Сочиняли … (скоморохи)*

----------

katerina33 (19.03.2019), m-diana-2007 (22.03.2021), mria67mria67 (15.01.2020), Shamanaika (23.07.2018), Светлана Богатырева (11.04.2020)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

*Его величество Театр... Загадки "Доскажи словечко"*

**1*
Коль спектакль завершился –
Слышно «Браво!», комплименты;
Всем актёрам, в благодарность, 
Дарим мы…
(АПЛОДИСМЕНТЫ!)

*2*
Если кто-то дал вам в дар
Чудо-контрамарку,
Это значит – одарил
Вас таким подарком.
С ней бесплатным предстоит
Вход и посещенье 
Иль театра, иль кино -
Ждите представленья!
Тут подвоха вовсе нет - 
Дан вам в дар входной...
 (БИЛЕТ!)

*3*
Что такое «Контрамарка»? –
Даст словарь на то ответ:
Знай, она – талон бесплатный.
Или попросту –…
(БИЛЕТ!)

*4*
И актрисе, и актёру,
(Будь обычный он, иль мим)
Очень внешность изменяет 
Макияж искусный – …
(ГРИМ!)

*5*
В оформлении лица – 
Парики, раскраска,
И шиньоны, и накладки, 
И наклейки, маски – 
Это всё для грима нужно,
Нужно всё, без спору.
Нужно мастеру по гриму –
Художнику-…
(ГРИМЁРУ!)

*6*
Чтоб смотрелось представленье интереснее,
В благодарность слышались овации,
Надобно на сцене оформление:
Дом, деревья и другие…
(ДЕКОРАЦИИ!)

*7*
Если длинный вдруг спектакль –
Есть антракт в нём непременно.
Это краткий перерывчик,
Словно в школе…
(ПЕРЕМЕНА!) 

*8*
Чтобы сцену освещать
Правильно, отменно –
Осветительный прибор
Нужен непременно:
Чтоб прошло всё на «Ура!»,
Свет дают …
(ПРОЖЕКТОРА!)

*9*
Для хранения одежды посетителей,
Театралов или кинозрителей,
Чтобы было им удобно и не жарко –
Гардероб есть. Или проще –…
(РАЗДЕВАЛКА!)

*10*
Всё, что видите на сцене:
Что лежит, висит, стоит,
Все предметы представленья –
Это, знайте, …
(РЕКВИЗИТ!)

*11*
Театральный он работник –
Постановок «дирижёр»,
Управляющий спектаклем -
Это, верно, …
(РЕЖИССЁР!) 

*12*
В кинотеатре – широкий экран,
В цирке – манеж иль арена.
Ну, а в театре, обычном театре,
Площадка особая - …
(СЦЕНА!)

*13*
Кто любитель представлений,
Просмотрел их тьму, немало,
Кто театра почитатель –
Тот  зовётся…
(ТЕАТРАЛОМ!)

Натали САМОНИЙ*

----------

katerina33 (19.03.2019), m-diana-2007 (22.03.2021), mria67mria67 (15.01.2020), Shamanaika (23.07.2018), Светлана Богатырева (11.04.2020)

----------


## мила 35

*Викторина "Мы любим театр"*

1. Как называется кукольный театр в нашем городе? 

2Самый приятный для артистов шум во время спектакля - это... Что?

3 Какой персонаж сказки Толстого продал «Азбуку» и купил билет в театр?
(Буратино.) (Аплодисменты.)

4 Каким театром владел Карабас Барабас?
(Кукольным театром.)

5. Самый главный театральный невидимка - это... Кто?
(Суфлёр.)

6. В какой театр и на какие спектакли можно ходить в домашних тапочках и халатах?
(На радиоспектакли в раиотеатр, на телеспектакли в телевизионный театр, ведь эти спектакли слушаются и смотрятся прямо у нас дома.)

7. Гримёр - это исследователь творчества братьев Гримм или работник театра?
(Работник театра, занимающийся гримировкой артистов.)

8. Комик - это человек, проживающий в республике Коми, или актёр, исполняющий комедийные роли?
(Комический актёр или просто человек весёлого нрава. А житель республики Коми - коми, как в единственном, так и во множественном числе.)

9. Артишок - это шок артистов по поводу провала, срыва спектакля или травянистое растение со съедобными соцветиями?
(Деликатесное растение.)

10. Почему кенгуру никогда не ходят в театры?
(Потому что в театрах принято сдавать сумки в гардероб.)

 11 Как называется площадка, на которой происходит театральное представление? 

12. Как называется время поедания сладостей в театральном буфете?
(Антракт.)


13. Как называется кукольный театр в нашем городе? 

14. Самая балетная юбка - это... Что?
(Пачка.)

 15. Полотно, отгораживающее зрительный зал от сцены.

16 Кого из этих животных не было среди Бременских музыкантов?
А. Осёл.                           В . Козёл.

Б. Петух.                          Г. Кот.

17. В известной сказке знаменитого датского писателя осколки разбитого волшебного зеркала разлетелись по миру. Один зеркальный кусочек попал в сердце мальчика. Кто написал эту сказку и как она называется?

18. Однажды девочка Оля, героиня фильма и повести-сказки с одинаковым названием, оказалась в странном королевстве, где все зеркала совершенно искажали отражение. Как называлось это королевство? Кто автор произведения?

19. Как зовут автора знаменитой повести-сказки «Алиса в Зазеркалье»? 
20 Кто в «Сказке о мёртвой царевне и семи богатырях» А.С.Пушкина допытывался у волшебного зеркала:
Свет мой, зеркальце, скажи,
Да всю правду доложи:
Я ль на свете всех милее,
Всех румяней и белее.


ВОПРОСЫ ВИКТОРИНЫ
составитель: Наталья Скачкова ( взято с портала «Солнышко»)

 Из какой сказки Корнея Чуковского или переведенного им стихотворения взяты эти отрывки?

1. "Вот обрадовались звери!
 Засмеялись и запели,
 Ушками захлопали,
 Ножками затопали..." 
 Путаница. 



2. "Но не слушали газели
 И по -прежнему галдели:
 - Неужели в самом деле
 Все качели погорели?
 Что за глупые газели!.." 
 Телефон. 

3. "Долго, долго целовала
 И ласкала их она,
 Поливала, умывала,
 Полоскала их она..." 
 Федорино горе. 


4. "А рядом прикорнула
 Зубастая акула,
 Зубастая акула
 На солнышке лежит..." 
 Айболит. 

5. "Я хочу напиться чаю,
 К самовару подбегаю,
 Но пузатый от меня
 Убежал, как от огня..." 
 Мойдодыр. 

6. "А слониха-щеголиха
 Так отплясывает лихо,
 Что румяная луна
 В небе задрожала
 И на бедного слона
 Кубарем упала..." 
 Тараканище. 

7. Ну, а это что такое,
 Непонятное, чудное,
 С десятью ногами,
 С десятью рогами?.." 
 Закаляка. 

8. "Захотелось ему
 Прогуляться,
 На траве-мураве
 Поваляться..."
 Бутерброд. 


9. "Шила мне кафтаны, шила сапоги,
 Сладкие, румяные пекла мне пироги..."
 Курица. 

10. "Заплясала бы она
 Вместе с нами,
 Застучала бы она
 Каблучками..." 
 Елка.

----------

1 Kvitochka (07.01.2019), Shamanaika (23.07.2018)

----------


## Sagik

Может не туда выставила, если что извините. 
Занятие по театрализованным играм.
/для детей старшей группы/

Дети свободно заходят в зал. Встают в круг. Музыкальное приветствие. (Здравствуйте, дети! Здравствуйте».
Муз. Руководитель: Ребята, я предлагаю сегодня отправиться в сказочную и волшебную страну «Театр». А как вы думаете, при помощи чего мы можем перенестись туда. При помощи нашей фантазии и воображения. А вот если пофантазировать, то при помощи, каких волшебных средств мы сможем это сделать./Ответы детей/. Я предлагаю посадить волшебный горох.
Посадили мы горох, вырос тот горох не плох! – присаживаемся на корточки и постепенно растем
Толще дуба, выше крыше, -  руки развести в стороны, затем вверх и встать на носочки.
По нему, как по канату, нам залезть на небо надо. Лезли, лезли – руками лезем по канату.
И устали – опустить руки, расслабиться.
- Это что? Не облака ли? Облака! Облака! – смотрим вверх.
Покачаемся слегка! – пружинистое подпрыгивание, сидя на корточках.
Ну-ка, руку дай мне друг, сложим силу наших рук, - дают друг другу руки.
Мы со свистом воздух режем! Прямо в сказку! Все за мной! – руки, как крылья, летят.
Вот уже вдали забрезжил свет над сказочной страной, - рука к глазам, смотрим «вдаль».
Вдруг от куда-то летит Змей Горыныч, он сердит. – присесть на корточки, зажмуриться.
Спрячьте головы! Зажмурьтесь! А не то огнем спалит! – голову обхватить руками.
Миновала нас гроза! Открывай скорей глаза! – огладываются вокруг, облегчено вздыхают.
Что такое? Где мы? Где мы? – удивленно озираются.
Вон акула промелькнула, уплываем! Быть беде! – имитируют плавание, ускоряя взмахи руками.
Вот и берег! – отряхиваемся от воды.
Мы вздохнули, - глубокий вздох.
Показали нос акуле, - показываем нос руками, дразнимся.
Перед нами встали прямо из волны, вырезные, расписные, двери сказочной страны,- восторженно
                                                                  Рассматриваем.
А в дверях как солнца лучик золотой сияет ключик,- любуемся, соединяем ладони рук перед грудью.
Надо ключик повернуть,- поворачиваем ключик.
Чтобы в сказку заглянуть! – распахиваем двери.

Перед нами распахнулись двери, и мы оказались в Театре. Ребята, а что это такое театр?
А что обязательно должно быть в театре? Сцена. Зрительный зал. А как называют людей, которые выступают на сцене? Артисты. А просто стать артистом? Что для этого нужно?
/Дети перечисляют навыки и умения необходимые артисту/. Конечно же, артисту необходима хорошая память, мимика, отличная фантазия и многое другое. Ребята, а вы хотите стать артистами? Ну, тогда давайте отправимся в путешествие по сказочной стране «Театр» и попробуем чему-нибудь научиться.
Муз. Руководитель: Ребята, а волшебная страна « Театр» очень большая и чтобы нам всю ее обойти понадобиться не один день. Что же нам делать? Какое волшебное средство нам может помочь? (Ответы детей). Интересно, а что это за ковер здесь лежит? Наверно это Ковер-самолет. Давайте отправимся на нем в путешествие по сказочной стране «Театр».
(Дети садятся на ковер, закрывают глаза и под спокойную музыку представляют полет).
Ребята, наш ковер приземлился, посмотрите вокруг нас горячий песок. Что это за место, как вы думаете? Правильно, это пустыня «Фантазия». Палящее солнце, кругом обжигающий песок, очень хочется пить. Мы идем очень медленно, потому что ноги вязнут в горячем песке. Очень жарко, пот течет ручьем, нужно хоть чем-то обмахнуться. Солнце так и светит в глаза. Ребята, а кого вы видите вон там вдали? (Ответы детей). А я вижу верблюда. Верблюд решил, что он жираф и ходит голову задрав. У всех он вызывает смех, а он, верблюд, плюет на всех. Давайте подразним этого верблюда, как он смотрит на всех свысока. Ребята, а так можно себя вести? Конечно же, нельзя. Мы очень устали. Давайте вернемся на Ковер-самолет и полетим дольше. (Продолжаем полет).
А вот и следующая остановка – северный полюс «Воображение». Как здесь холодно! Зуб на зуб не попадает. Давайте посмотрим по сторонам, может мы кого-нибудь заметим. (Ответы детей). Мы очень замерзли. Давайте улетим от сюда быстрее. (Летят).
Посмотрите, вон там, виднеется лес «Выразительных движений и жестов». Может, сделаем остановку? Интересно кто живет в этом лесу? (Ответы детей). Да, здесь живут разные звери, и с ними, происходят  интересные истории. Вот одна из них – «Сучок на тропинке» В. Лунина.
Тренди – бренди, тренди – бредь! По тропинке шел медведь,
По тропинке шел медведь на малину поглядеть.
На сучок ногою встал, поскользнулся и упал.
Растянулся – испугался, что ногой в капкан попался,
С перепугу задрожал, подскочил и убежал.
Видно, трусом был медведь, тренди – бренди, тренди – бредь!

Трали-вали, чудеса! По тропинке шла лиса,
По тропинке шла лиса и глядела в небеса. 
На сучок ногой ступила, поскользнулась и завыла.
Хвать его что было силы – только лапу занозила!
Ох, и злой ушла лиса, трали-вали, чудеса! 

Стуки-стуки, стуки-стук, по тропинке шел барсук,
По  тропинке шел барсук, наступил ногой на сук.
Поскользнулся, растянулся, встал на ноги, отряхнулся,
Почесал в раздумье спинку, отодвинул сук с тропинки,
И пошел себе барсук стуки-стуки, стуки стук!

Вот такая история случилась, ребята в лесу. Кто из зверей вам больше всего понравился? Почему? А вы как будете поступать в такой ситуации?
Ну что, полетели дальше? А пока мы будем в полете давайте споем веселую песенку «Упрямые утята». 
Ребята, а вы бываете упрямыми? Давайте при помощи выражения нашего лица, т.е. мимики, изобразить упрямство. Молодцы! А теперь поиграем в игру «Угадай настроение». Сначала разминка. Я попрошу, а вы будете изображать.
-Вам очень смешно; съели кислый лимон; обиделись на маму; сильно болит зуб; вам грустно;
Удивились необычной игрушке; испугались злую собаку. Молодцы! А теперь играем. (Дети по очереди загадывают различные эмоции).
Вот здорово пока играли, прилетели на цветущий луг. Посмотрите вокруг так много цветов, чувствуете, как они вкусно пахнут. Давайте понюхаем, А какие цветы вы чувствуете по запаху? Ой, а кто это там порхает над цветочками. Правильно, это бабочки. Какие они красивые. А мы можем превратиться в бабочек? Давайте порезвимся.
(Дети под музыку «Вальс» передают образ бабочек). Игра «Запомни позу».
Посмотрите-ка, ребята, пока мы с  вами играли, к  нашему ковру -  самолету  пришли ожившие предметы. Страна «Театр» волшебная и поэтому здесь могут оживать любые вещи. Давайте спросим: «Как они живут?» (Дети по очереди задают вопросы и сами на них отвечают).
Ну что же, время пролетело не заметно. Я думаю нам пора возвращаться. А вы как считаете?
Конечно, за один день мы не смогли все увидеть и узнать, но я думаю, что мы сможем в скором времени повторить наше путешествие, если вы конечно захотите. Ребята, так что же это за страна такая – «Театр»? Кто живет в этой стране? Что нужно знать и уметь артисту? А легко быть артистом? Любой сможет им стать?
(Все садятся на ковер – самолет, поют «Досвидания».)
На этом наше занятие закончено. До новой встречи, ребята.

----------

irisya (23.07.2019), katerina33 (19.03.2019), m-diana-2007 (22.03.2021), mria67mria67 (15.01.2020), Блонди (24.10.2021)

----------


## annushka

"Театрализованные игры в детском саду". Т.И Петрова, Е.Л.Сергеева, Е.С.Петрова. Разработки занятий для всех возрастных групп с методическими рекомендациями.http://narod.ru/disk/20729123001/%D0...0%B0..rar.html

----------

colnze (12.10.2016), irisya (23.07.2019), katerina33 (19.03.2019), m-diana-2007 (22.03.2021), skrat.10 (22.01.2018), skripka666 (04.12.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (06.07.2020), vetlost (12.10.2018), Блонди (24.10.2021), Любина (08.05.2016), Ольгушка (14.03.2021), Орхидея ))) (28.01.2020), Туся (05.08.2020)

----------


## Иоанна

Уважаемые коллеги! В этом году взялась за театральный кружок. Набралось 2 группы. Со старшими ставим "Муху-Цокотуху". Со средними тоже хотела поставить спектакль, но  тут столкнулась с определенными трудностями. Решила, что проведу открытое занятие. Только вот как это сделать? Может у кого есть какие наработки в этом направлении? 
Что у меня есть? Над чем работаем?
1. Артикуляционная гимнастика.
2. Дыхательная гимнастика.
3. Скороговорки.
4. Ритмодекламация.
5. Танцевально-ритмические движения.
6. Короткие стишки.
7. Театрализованные игры.

----------


## Lotos3

Наши детки любят сразу практиковать, и у них хорошо это получается. Можно на открытом занятии сразу провести мини-сценку. Особенно театр на коленках. С удовольствием играют на мини-ширмах. А так все что вы написали, можно использовать. Добавьте муз.игру. И будет здорово.

----------


## Иоанна

То есть все, что я перечислила можно показывать родителям? А чем это все можно "связать"?

----------


## Lotos3

> То есть все, что я перечислила можно показывать родителям? А чем это все можно "связать"?


Хорошо выстраивать тематические занятия, т.е. объединяем одной темой. На сайте Драматешка много материала. Музыка отлично все связывает.

----------


## вжик

Конспект открытого  занятия по театрализованной деятельности на тему:

«В театре нашем весело играем, поем и пляшем»




Предварительная работа: знакомство детей с понятием «театр», , разновидности театров (кукольный, теневой, оперы и балета, драматический , ТЮЗ ) и особенности данного места, совершенствовать логические операции классификации, сравнения; познакомить с профессиями людей, которые работают в театре , разучивание текста сказки, песенно-танцевального материала.
Цель: Поддерживать стремление детей активно участвовать в театрализации , используя умения и навыки, приобретенные на музыкальных занятиях и в самостоятельной деятельности.

Задачи:
Образовательные:
•	Совершенствовать артистические навыки детей.
•	Закрепить умение озвучивать выбранный образ. 
•	Побуждать самостоятельно искать выразительные средства (жесты, движения, мимику) для создания художественного образа.

Развивающие :
•	Развивать познавательный интерес к элементам театральной деятельности.
•	Развивать  творческую фантазию ребенка.

Коррекционные (зрительные):
•	Активизировать зрительное восприятие
•	Формировать умение сопоставлять силуэтные изображения (теневой театр) с реальным объектом. 
•	Развитие прослеживающей функции глаз,цвето-форма различия.
Воспитательные:
•	Прививать   чувство дружбы, уважения и любви к родителям и родному дому.
•	Воспитывать эстетическое восприятие художественных  образов.

Дети  входят ,  приветствуют гостей .  попевка  
Муз рук предлагает поговорить о сказках .
Какие названия сказок знаете?
Чему учит сказка?
Вспомнить сказку, которую рассказывала?
Какая у тебя мама?  Как она ласково тебя называет?
Ритмическое  упр  с хлопками  «Ласковое имя»
Песня   Мама
Пропустить на сцену  с помощью вопросов о театре
Муз рук   Итак наша сказка начинается   Лучше друга не найти так она называется  А чтобы взрослым не пришлось скучать  . давайте ребята в игру их приглашать
Игра   Я от тебя убегу      

Муз рук Дети весело играли  на дворе уже темно 
Наступил  уж поздний час  всем домой пора  давно
(Вышли вперед)
Звезды с месяцем играют в темном небе высоко
Гимнастика для глаз    «Вечернее   небо!»
Муз рук Дети дружно поиграли и к себе домой пошли
Только Дашеньку с прогулки все дозваться не могли
Воспитатель(мама)  Дашенька ,иди домой уже поздно дорогая, 
(реб продолжает играть, мама берет за руку и выводит вперед)
Занавес( дети пошли на тантамареску)
Мама Сколько можно тебя звать, больше не пойдешь гулять Я зову так отзовись, быстро на горшок  и спать  ложись.  Не забудь умыться и почистить зубы, ну а сказки вечером для тебя не будет. До чего же дети нынче непослушные, к маминым советам дети равнодушные. Разболелось мое сердце, разболелась голова не доходят  до тебя   видно мамины слова.         ( Уходят)
 Муз рук  Обиделась дочка на маму. О  чем же Даша думает, послушаем сейчас.
Тантамареска
Даша  От обиды стала  красной  Быть мне дочкой так ужасно
Мне нотации читают, меня маленькой считают

1 Реб    Что надула свои щечки и уселась на горшок
В ладушки со мной играй, а маму ты не огорчай
Даша  Про меня говорят, что я непослушная
Быть послушной всегда это очень скучно
Я хочу поиграть , а мама все ругает, наказаньем грозит и не понимает.
2Реб   Наши мамы все ругают ,опекают, наблюдают
          Думают, что потеряют, а мы все тут, как один
           На горшочках  сидим. 
3  Реб  Тяжко жить на свете  мелкому бутузу
Шлепают по попе и щекочут пузо
Кормят манной кашей, спать рано отправляют
И похоже вовсе нас не уважают
Даша  Убегу из дома я,точно говорю,друзья 
Вон растет цветок в саду он поймет мою беду
Ветерок его колышет  дождик тепленький польет
Как он радуется жизни, точно, он поймет
Буду я с цветком дружить,не хочу я с мамой жить
4 Реб   Ты  лучше  к мамочке  иди и прощенья попроси. Мама все простит  и мама все поймет,ведь на то она и мама.
Даша   Твой совет мне ни к чему, я цветочком стать хочу, буду жить я на поляне, обойдусь  теперь без мамы.
Занавес  
Муз рук  Обиделась Даша на свою маму и  ушла  без спроса  из родного дома ,  шла она шла и домику красивому пришла…..  стоит и плачет.
Свет вкл теневой гном
Гном : Это я волшебный Гном, кто здесь плачет под окном? Здравствуй, Даша, знаю я  про твое желание
Хочешь жить ты на поляне и  завидуешь цветам?
Даша : Да
Гном: Хочешь ты узнать их беды? Стань цветочком ты сама  (музыка ,  дети  берут цветы)   
Звучит скрипка    Выбегают девочки  
Даша   Ах, какой солнечный нынче денек, ах, как колышет листву ветерок.
1 Цветок   Распускаются цветы небывалой красоты
   Здесь играем и растем  очень дружно все живем
   2 Цветок Как зовут нас мы расскажем,  тебе игру свою покажем
Игра-импровизация    Ты какой цветок
Танец-импровизация   с цветами 
Цветок    Прячьтесь  это хулиганы
Музыка  СВИСТ
Дев    Прячьтесь-это хулиганы
Рэп хулиганов
Танец хулиганов и хулиганок
1Хулиган ; Это что это за чудо это здесь цветок откуда
2Хулиган :Тут зачем им тут  стоять ? Портит только всю картину надо нам его  сорвать 
(Тянут за руки цветок и кружат в разные стороны)
Даша: Ой, ой больно ой, довольно( Все убегают)
Бежит в зал 
Ой,ну как же больно,все с меня довольно.
Музыка  Голоса птиц
Даша Птичкам лучше птицы в небе вот бы стать бы птицей мне, (бежит к домику)Гномик милый, выручай меня в птицу превращай.
Гном: Вы не поймете никогда   у каждого своя беда и 
счастье свое тоже Так стань же птицей, Дашенька,
и над землей пари и людям пение свое ,ты звонкое дари надевает шапку птицы) 
Муз рук   Ребята, птиц скорее возьмите, вы с ними в небо полетите. 
 Реб   Вы слышали песенку звонкое чудо? Она прилетела я  знаю откуда  и ветер взлетел на верхушку сосны я знаю, что это подарок весны.
Реб Вы  слышали милые  птицы-сестрицы, а  в стае у нас 
 что- то странное  творится? 
Реб  Кто-то новый ,неизвестный вдруг явился в гости к нам.
Голосок его чудесный раздается тут и там. (выходит Даша)
Даша: Какая легкость в теле
Как я порхать хочу
Я птица неужели я в стае полечу
Песня -танец птиц.
Кот из зала   МЯУУУУУ
Занавес
Выход Кошки : Птиц ловить моя привычка, ой смотри какая птичка. Вкусным будет завтрак мой, пой голубчик, звонче пой 
Музыка ( гонится птица улетает)  ДАША  В ЗАЛ
 Жаль что птичку не поймала никакого нет сознанья и к желудку состраданья я голодная уйду, спать на солнышко пойду     Мяуууу (уходит)
ЗАЙЦЫ  ЗА ЗАНАВЕС
МУЗЫКА    ДАША ЛЕТАЕТ
Даша: Я отстала от птичьей стаи
Залетела куда не знаю ,чуть не слопал меня кот
 дрожь в коленках не пройдет.
На полянке зайца   вижу, подлечу к нему поближе
Заяц : Зайцу так в лесу прекрасно, зайцу лучше -это ясно
Целый день скачи, играй….

Даша: Гномик милый выручай меня в зайца превращай
Открыть одну часть занавеса
Гном: Вот опять меня зовешь снова надо выручать?
Так стань же зайкой Дашенька (музыка и одеть шапочку)
(дети одевают на ноги   зайцев)
Даша: Неужели это я шерстка гладкая моя
Заяц: Эй вы зайцы выходите и друзей своих зовите
Будем прыгать и играть дискотеку начинать
Муз рук Ребята, инструменты  вы берите и тоже зайкам помогите                                                  (ткань натянуть(
Танец зайцев    (театр ног)   
Лиса  Новый заяц появился будто с неба он свалился
Пухленький такой красивый день у лисоньки счастливый Сейчас я пообедаю, зайчика отведаю.
(Даша бежит в зал)
ЗАНАВЕС 
Даша  выбегает   со сцены и в зал  садится на корточки.
Даша    Я боюсь , боюсь ,  боюсь,  ,   я страха вся трясусь
Муз рук   Взрослые,  вы  помогите и с ребятами вместе  медведя позовите.
Крикнем вместе  все дружней  
Миша, Мишенька, скорей ты зайчишку выручай!
Музыка
Медведь   Слышу, я уже иду,  тебе зайчик помогу.
Где лиса плутовка ,хитрая головка    
Занавес
Лиса    Здесь  я  Мишенька,  прости, зайцев больше я не буду обижать.
Медведь  Ты  смотри лиса, я верю ,но обязательно проверю(грозит)
А ты зайчишка, к домику беги и у волшебного Гнома, ты помощи проси.  Трудно  зайцам жить в лесу, если нет сноровки, ведь охотятся за ними и волки и лиса плутовка, ну а мне пора  пора , до свидания друзья.                          
Даша: Гномик милый дорогой, очень я хочу домой
И мечтаю я опять девочкой как прежде стать
Гном  (выходит из дома ):  Дашенька, ты молодец, поняла все наконец
Быть сыночком или дочкой, что же может лучше быть. Эи, вы чары колдовские, дым волшебный колдовской
Воротите дочку ,к маме в дом ее родной.
(музыка снять шапочку)
Даша    Спасибо,тебе добрый гном.
А вы, друзья, мне  помогите  и дорогу Даше домой покажите      
Игра   Сложи дорожку из плоскостных  цветов   (дети проходят по ней)
Даша: Мамочка прости родная я тебя не подведу
Если будешь звать с прогулки обязательно приду
Нет на свете человека для меня тебя родней, обними меня покрепче поцелуй и пожалей
Мама: Что с тобой случилось, детка, почему послушной стала
Может ты свои поступки все обдумала и  осознала?
Даша: Да,мамочка 
  Выходят все участники.
Мама   Вот и сказке конец…а кто слушал…
     Вы, смысл  сказки поняли, друзья?  Обойди весь белый свет…
 Дети  Лучше мамы друга нет
Песня   Сказки сказки –это чудеса
Реб    Мы   говорим всем  до свидания, но с вами не прощаемся и если нравимся мы вам, то снова повстречаемся. 
Поклон
Дети   До свидания!!!!  Выходят из зала.

----------

m-diana-2007 (22.03.2021), Shamanaika (23.07.2018)

----------


## татуся

Добрый день всем!!!
Предлагаю начало нашего театра для малышей: "В гостях у старушки веселушки!!!
Автор Богина М.Ю.
_На сцене стоит избушка, под музыку появляется Старушка –Веселушка._
Старушка:
Здравствуйте, ребятишки.
Здравствуйте девчонки,
Здравствуйте мальчишки.
Я – Старушка – Веселушка,
Ваша лучшая подружка.
Сказки сказывать люблю,
Чтоб потешить детвору.
В небе солнышко сияет, 
Сказка двери отворяет.
Чудо к нам заходит в дом,
Всё меняется кругом.
Чудеса, чудеса, чудеса чудесные.
Сказку мы сегодня встретим,
Радостными песнями.

----------

olga kh (29.01.2017), Лилия60 (19.02.2022), Раисса (07.11.2016)

----------


## ТетяМотя

Добрый день. Извините что пишу сюда и возможно не по теме,но я не нашла более подходящей темы связанной с театром.
Мой вопрос.
У кого нибудь есть методики ,перспективное планирование (можно только фамилии авторов и название книг) по театральной деятельности в детских садах.
Для всех возоатных групп.
(Я обошла кучу магазинов и все книги связанные с театром ,имеют отношение к музыкальному работнику. А у нас в саду, где я недавно стала работать есть отдельно муз.раб и хореограф. А от меня требуется исключительно театральная деятельность. Прошу вас, подсказать литературу, с описание учебного года на все возрастные категории (2-7 лет). Спасибо

----------


## Люстапильда

> "Театрализованные игры в детском саду". Т.И Петрова, Е.Л.Сергеева, Е.С.Петрова. Разработки занятий для всех возрастных групп с методическими рекомендациями.


Аннушка спасибо огромное очень ценный материал  :Koshechka 07:

----------

Олюр (24.06.2017)

----------


## Ketvik

> Автор Богина М.Ю.
> На сцене стоит избушка, под музыку появляется Старушка –Веселушка.


Спасибо автору за прекрасное стихотворение!

----------

Лилия60 (15.03.2022)

----------


## соколинка

Интересные сказки , поучительные истории из журнала "Дошкольная педагогика" :
"Не за свое дело не берись", "Горшочек меда", "Кто раньше встает - тот грибки себе берет, 
а сонливый и ленивый идет после за крапивой", "Подарок для матушки Утки", 
замечательные стихи "В гостях у радуги"(можно сделать сценку с красками и девочкой - Акварелькой).
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9Jrs/B7KJUjxg6

----------

krinka (20.02.2022), Лилия60 (19.02.2022)

----------


## соколинка

Озвучивала по просьбе педагогов"Угадай голосок" ("Отгадай героя сказки") 
Морозко, Лиса, братец Иванушка, Коза, Петушок, Волк, Колобок, Маша, Аленушка.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/46Q6/r2hasiEtd

----------

krinka (20.02.2022), senchyaok (14.03.2022), буссоница (19.02.2022), Добронрава (15.03.2022), Лилия60 (19.02.2022), Озма (20.02.2022), Ольга Сара (19.02.2022), Раиса2001 (19.02.2022)

----------

